# What do you carry? - The mega thread



## MMiz

I have:
My company pager
Cell Phone
Leatherman in Nylon Holster
I also carry the following in various pockets:
EMT Basic Quick Flip Guide
Local county protocols quick flip guide
Pens
Penlight (which I always end up losing)
and Trauma Scissors
What about you?


----------



## lastcode

In various pockets and belts.

penlight,
knife,
800mhz radio
stethoscope


----------



## SafetyPro2

Radio and text pager, and occasionally my cellphone. Other than that, nothing except my knife in my pocket. I do, however, carry a small jump kit in my car for calls if I beat the ambulance in.


----------



## MMiz

Man I sound like an EMT-Geek.  In reality I only have the minimums.  I carry the pager because I have to.  The cell phone is also a necessity.  I often find myself calling dispatch for non-emergency issues.  Also it's often easier for me to call the ER instead of using the radio.  I'm also required to have the county Quick-Flip, and I rely on my EMT-Basic Quick-Flip all the time for the small stuff like the codes we use for paying for gas and all that stuff.  I've also lost my leatherman, but I'm sure its around here somewhere.

And now the best purchase I ever made... a small glove pouch.  It's not uncommon to use a pair or two when working a code, and I hate having gloves in six of my pockets, so it's great to always have a pair handy.

Our unit has two in-car radios, one for dispatch and to contact hospitals, and one for the city we have a contract with.  Our basic units come with a prep (handheld) for dispatch), and our ALS ones have preps and med-control radios.

It's interesting to see what the different units have.


----------



## SafetyPro2

We utilize two seperate radio systems in our rigs as well, but for a different purpose. We have UHF, or "Red", that is used for dispatch and a VHF, or "Green" system that is used as our department tactical frequency. We're dispatched through a regional system that handles 9 departments, and all are dispatched on the Red 1 channel, so we try to avoid using that for tactical purposes as it can get quite busy. Each rig also carries both Red and Green handhelds, but we're beginning to change over to newer radios that can handle both Red and Green in one unit.

We also have a cell phone on each ambulance for calling the hospital.


----------



## PArescueEMT

I am slimming my belt down. I have gone only to my cell phone.


----------



## coloradoemt

I hate to even wear a belt so I dont carry much on it. Pager and phone out of neccessity, but the phone goes into my jacket pocket in the winter. Other than that I also have a glove pouch as well.


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Dec 31 2004, 03:56 PM
> * I hate to even wear a belt so I dont carry much on it. Pager and phone out of neccessity, but the phone goes into my jacket pocket in the winter. Other than that I also have a glove pouch as well. *


 Is the glove pouch on when off duty?????


----------



## Jon

Depends which belt:

Off duty and "dressy" - cell phone <Pager, when I have one>

Off duty and regular - cell phone and palm pilot - with Epocrates <pager, if I had one>

On duty at the squad - cell phone, <Pager if I had> shears, and the radio(s) if I'm on the rig, if nightime, MY stinger flashlight

On duty as a rent-a-cop playing EMT (wearing a whacker belt, because they make me) Key clip for issued keys, cell phone, glove pouch w/CPR barrier, if nighttime, my stinger flashlight, also have a radio holster, when I'm playing EMT its usually the CONTERRA whacker holster with shears, pen, and sometimes AAA minmag for pupils. Beltkeepers, and a pair of gloves (wither winter or scumbag) tucked into a pocket or the belt.



Jon


----------



## coloradoemt

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Dec 31 2004, 02:57 PM
> *
> Is the glove pouch on when off duty????? *


 Nowhere to put it!!!


----------



## shorthairedpunk

a pen if i dont lose it and scissors


----------



## emtbuff

Let me see on my belt during the day I often have my pager and cell phone on and a pen in my pants pocket.  Alot of times during the winter my cell phone ends up in my pocket and at night the pager gets hung off my pant pocket becuase trying to put on a belt is out of the question.


----------



## TTLWHKR

I carry my self in my belt. Too big of a belt hurts my hernia, so I only carry what I need to, in assorted pockets. I have a "over shoulder" sling that harnesses my radio to my side w/ the mic on my shoulder.


----------



## possum

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Mar 3 2004, 07:18 PM
> * I have:
> My company pager
> Cell Phone
> Leatherman in Nylon Holster
> I also carry the following in various pockets:
> EMT Basic Quick Flip Guide
> Local county protocols quick flip guide
> Pens
> Penlight (which I always end up losing)
> and Trauma Scissors
> What about you? *


 cell phone and radio



possum  375


----------



## SCEMT-B

Company pager and my cell phone

My pouches I carry some 4x4s, trauma shears, 2 inch tape, pen light (When I don't lose it, whats up with that anyways....for two days I had a new one and lose it), and pen.


----------



## KEVD18

cell, handhels radio. thats it off the belt. shears and gloves in pockets


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by SCEMT-B_@Apr 10 2005, 01:13 PM
> * pen light - When I don't lose it, whats up with that anyways....for two days I had a new one and lose it *


 I've got the answer to that - Streamlight makes an LED "clipmate" light for a keychain. I got one when I bought another flashlight, so I put it on my stethascope - now I always have a very nice penlight. As an added bonus, when I have no other lights around, I can turn it on with my scope around my neck and read and write on my clipboard.

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR

I thought about making a joke belt for eBay. The ultimate whacker belt. Put one of those glove box holders on it, a six volt flash light as a penlight, and heavy duty sewing a small trauma bag to it...


----------



## sara567

on my belt, only my cellphone, and the pager or portable. i hate having things hanging off me.

but, in my pockets...

left pockets include: money, lipstick, lip gloss (hey, i'm a girl), id, cert cards, etc...wallet stuff.

pens, penlight.

right pockets: gloves, notebook


----------



## Wingnut

Now we know what pocket to pick when Sara walks by!!!  :lol: 


Blue, what's even funnier is people would buy it!


----------



## TTLWHKR

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Apr 19 2005, 04:04 PM
> * Now we know what pocket to pick when Sara walks by!!!  :lol:
> 
> 
> Blue, what's even funnier is people would buy it! *


 I prolly would... Just to wear around and piss people off. I'm like that.


----------



## emtchicky156

Dont have a belt soo just my portable more then that and my pants are falling off lol maybe I should invest in a belt


----------



## ffemt8978

> _Originally posted by emtchicky156_@Apr 19 2005, 06:24 PM
> * Dont have a belt soo just my portable more then that and my pants are falling off lol maybe I should invest in a belt *


 Ummmm....nevermind.

I won't say what I was thinking.


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Apr 19 2005, 08:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Apr 19 2005, 08:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156_@Apr 19 2005, 06:24 PM
> * Dont have a belt soo just my portable more then that and my pants are falling off lol maybe I should invest in a belt *


Ummmm....nevermind.

I won't say what I was thinking.   [/b][/quote]
 Good Idea.... Wouldn't want to be accused of being a dirty old man....   


Jon


----------



## emtchicky156

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Apr 19 2005, 08:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Apr 19 2005, 08:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156_@Apr 19 2005, 06:24 PM
> * Dont have a belt soo just my portable more then that and my pants are falling off lol maybe I should invest in a belt *


Ummmm....nevermind.

I won't say what I was thinking.  [/b][/quote]
hehe whatever it is I'm sure I've NEVER heard it before  :lol:


----------



## SCEMT-B

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Apr 18 2005, 08:37 PM
> * I thought about making a joke belt for eBay. The ultimate whacker belt. Put one of those glove box holders on it, a six volt flash light as a penlight, and heavy duty sewing a small trauma bag to it... *


 Yeah know whats sad, I knew a guy in my EMT-Basic class who wore something to that extent on ride alongs :blink:


----------



## Phridae

Just my radio on my belt. Occasionally my cell, but thats it. Everything else is stuffed in my pockets.

Oh, and everone is talking about their flashy pen lights, I dont even own one.


----------



## Phridae

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Apr 19 2005, 08:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Apr 19 2005, 08:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156_@Apr 19 2005, 06:24 PM
> * Dont have a belt soo just my portable more then that and my pants are falling off lol maybe I should invest in a belt *


Ummmm....nevermind.

I won't say what I was thinking.   [/b][/quote]
 Alissa is due any time now, right?   

KEEP YOUR PANTS ON!  :lol:


----------



## emtchicky156

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Apr 25 2005, 12:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Apr 25 2005, 12:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ffemt8978@Apr 19 2005, 08:42 PM
> * <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Apr 19 2005, 06:24 PM
> Dont have a belt soo just my portable more then that and my pants are falling off lol maybe I should invest in a belt *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ummmm....nevermind.
> 
> I won't say what I was thinking.   *
Click to expand...

Alissa is due any time now, right?   

KEEP YOUR PANTS ON!  :lol:    [/b][/quote]
 Yep 2 weeks or so too late to keep my pants on now lmao  :lol:


----------



## Phridae

> _Originally posted by emtchicky156+Apr 25 2005, 06:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtchicky156 @ Apr 25 2005, 06:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Phridae@Apr 25 2005, 12:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ffemt8978@Apr 19 2005, 08:42 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 19 2005, 06:24 PM
> Dont have a belt soo just my portable more then that and my pants are falling off lol maybe I should invest in a belt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm....nevermind.
> 
> I won't say what I was thinking.   *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Alissa is due any time now, right?
> 
> KEEP YOUR PANTS ON!  :lol:    *
Click to expand...

Yep 2 weeks or so too late to keep my pants on now lmao  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Haha, in 2 weeks or so you'll have strangers tell you to take your pants off.  :lol:


----------



## emtchicky156

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Apr 25 2005, 11:27 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Apr 25 2005, 11:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by emtchicky156@Apr 25 2005, 06:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Phridae@Apr 25 2005, 12:42 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ffemt8978@Apr 19 2005, 08:42 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 19 2005, 06:24 PM
> Dont have a belt soo just my portable more then that and my pants are falling off lol maybe I should invest in a belt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm....nevermind.
> 
> I won't say what I was thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alissa is due any time now, right?
> 
> KEEP YOUR PANTS ON!  :lol:    *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yep 2 weeks or so too late to keep my pants on now lmao  :lol: *
Click to expand...

Haha, in 2 weeks or so you'll have strangers tell you to take your pants off.  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Strangers is fine with me as long as it's no one from my ambulance I'm happy. Although there are a few people I wouldnt mind taking em off for hehe.


----------



## Phridae

> _Originally posted by emtchicky156+Apr 26 2005, 10:28 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtchicky156 @ Apr 26 2005, 10:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Phridae@Apr 25 2005, 11:27 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by emtchicky156@Apr 25 2005, 06:17 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Phridae@Apr 25 2005, 12:42 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ffemt8978@Apr 19 2005, 08:42 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 19 2005, 06:24 PM
> Dont have a belt soo just my portable more then that and my pants are falling off lol maybe I should invest in a belt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm....nevermind.
> 
> I won't say what I was thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alissa is due any time now, right?
> 
> KEEP YOUR PANTS ON!  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep 2 weeks or so too late to keep my pants on now lmao  :lol: *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Haha, in 2 weeks or so you'll have strangers tell you to take your pants off.  :lol: *
Click to expand...

Strangers is fine with me as long as it's no one from my ambulance I'm happy. Although there are a few people I wouldnt mind taking em off for hehe. [/b][/quote]
 Holy cow!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  Maybe this is why you're in the situation you're in now? I don't know. Are you married or something?

haha, I feel the same way...about someone from my squad seeing me injured, or what not. I just don't think things would ever be the same after that.  :huh:


----------



## DukeCityEMT6

Well Sometimes i look like a combination of a EMT and Batman. I have a duty belt with 2 glove pouches, maglite holder, key pouch and pager case.  I work 24 hr shifts,  when  i do wear my duty belt its during the day during peak hours at night forget it. Other days i just have my radio and cell phone with gloves in my pocket. 







Matt J 
DEMS Sta 565 
West Mifflin # 2


----------



## Phridae

> _Originally posted by DukeCityEMT6_@Apr 27 2005, 03:05 AM
> * Well Sometimes i look like a combination of a EMT and Batman. I have a duty belt with 2 glove pouches, maglite holder, key pouch and pager case.  I work 24 hr shifts,  when  i do wear my duty belt its during the day during peak hours at night forget it. Other days i just have my radio and cell phone with gloves in my pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt J
> DEMS Sta 565
> West Mifflin # 2 *


 Hey, welcome. NOW YOU CAN NEVER LEAVE!!!  I mean, yes, welcome and glad you could be here.   h34r:


----------



## ECC

I wear suspenders.   

I used to wear a belt...long time ago. Radio holster, EMT pouch with scissors hemostat (for to hang IV's on EMT's or LEO's). A pager and a 3 cell maglight (with batteries taped together...more solid that way) Glove pouch...and IIFC that was about it.


----------



## TTLWHKR

One piece coveralls... No belt.


----------



## Jon

I've recently discovered the joys of a "New York Strap"

as our county radios weigh well over 10 pounds, it's a wonderful thing


----------



## emtd29

On duty:

NEXTEL

SKYTEL Pager

Minitor III

Small holster with a pair of trauma shears, bandage scissors, penlight and hemostat
Hanging off the holster is a carabiner/keychain with a D tank wrench and the key to the station on it

Off duty and not working my regular job ( keep in mind that EMS is a volly thang ):

NEXTEL.

SKYTEL pager

Occasionally my 2 meter/70 cm dualband Ham HT

Off duty and Working my regular job:

NEXTEL


----------



## TTLWHKR

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jun 1 2005, 07:35 PM
> * I've recently discovered the joys of a "New York Strap"
> 
> as our county radios weigh well over 10 pounds, it's a wonderful thing *


 When I was a "Junior Fireman".. We had no spare pagers, so they gave us portable plectrons. It had a 3' antenna and a handle on the side.. Had to carry it everywhere if we wanted to hear the call. It weighed 17lbs w/ the doctored up battery pack. Had a shoulder strap and a waist strap, other wise it would fall off.


----------



## ECC

I love my NY strap, and the shorty keeper strap I have on it now...no more radio swinging in the patients face!


----------



## rescuecpt

I just recently started wearing a belt w/my BDU's, because our new triage system gets put on your belt and one of the Chiefs gave me a hard time about my pants not falling down when we were training on the new system and I had no belt to hang the bag on.  Oh well.

I have two Minitor 4's - one for FD one for Amb. Corps.  Both 4's but very different - the Amb. Corps has playback capabilities while the FD doesnt.


----------



## rescuemedic7306

New york strap?

Sounds kinky!

Where do i get one and what is it?


----------



## ECC

> _Originally posted by rescuemedic7306_@Jun 2 2005, 09:14 AM
> * New york strap?
> 
> Sounds kinky!
> 
> Where do i get one and what is it?
> 
> *


 Second one down on the right...git yer head outta da gutter for chrissakes!


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Jun 1 2005, 10:48 PM
> * I love my NY strap, and the shorty keeper strap I have on it now...no more radio swinging in the patients face!   *


 Yeah... I haven't tried the keeper strap yet...


My big challenge is that I'm on a bike next Saturday for a BIG bike race in our small town.... Large crouds, 15 blocks+ closed.

me and partner will be first responders to ALL incidents in the area...

I'm leaning towards a holster, b/c I've got tha have the radio with me.


Jon


----------



## ECC

If you had the keeper, it would not be a problem. we had a bike team that used them more than once!


----------



## Rangat

Well B) , I carry a lot, but a use all of it all the time:

*6x pairs gloves
*Dorcy Spider short range tactical lithium/xenon torch
*cellphone
*LED Pupil torch
*Cold Steel - Land&Sea Rescue knife
*tri bandage (for cleaning things as a hanky mostly - when i use it on pts their not in a state to mind the filth)
*Trauma Scissors
*black pen
*secondary cheap pen torch
*Registration card


PS: I must add that it is very easy for me to carry in bulk since i work in a jump suit.  


RANGAT - South Africa


----------



## Jon

I've added a few things... My new EMS pants (AMR - yay) have "glove pockets) on the upper thighs.... I usually keep a few bandaids in one... a couple of vionex(for me) and alcohol preps (my pen)....

I also sometimes keep a 5x9 in my side pocket.... that way I have "something" to use to control bleeding....

Jon


----------



## pfmedic

Currently, I carry a cell in a maxpedition holster on the immediate left, and an FD-pager  posterior to the cell. On the right, I carry an inova X1 for pupils, a Fenix L1P posterior to the X1 and finally followed by an Inova XO in a Maxpedition holster.


----------



## richmedic101

My series of electronic leashes:

A Radio
A Pager
Two cell phones -- one company and one mine
Glove pouch
Rescue Knife
Shears
Quick reference
ID
I think that's it :blink:


----------



## ResTech

A single pager.


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by richmedic101_@Dec 8 2005, 10:30 PM
> * My series of electronic leashes:
> 
> A Radio
> A Pager
> Two cell phones -- one company and one mine
> Glove pouch
> Rescue Knife
> Shears
> Quick reference
> ID
> I think that's it :blink: *


 What about your road safety fob??? :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## radiotowers

On the belt...

personal cell phone
radio (depending on what I'm doing)
In my pockets...

2 pairs of nitrile gloves
trauma shears
cheap pen light that always falls out
stethoscope


----------



## TTLWHKR

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Dec 9 2005, 08:06 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Dec 9 2005, 08:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-richmedic101_@Dec 8 2005, 10:30 PM
> * My series of electronic leashes:
> 
> A Radio
> A Pager
> Two cell phones -- one company and one mine
> Glove pouch
> Rescue Knife
> Shears
> Quick reference
> ID
> I think that's it :blink: *


What about your road safety fob??? :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 What's a fob?


----------



## TTLWHKR

A small pocket at the front waistline of a man's trousers or in the front of a vest, used especially to hold a watch.

A short chain or ribbon attached to a pocket watch and worn hanging in front of the vest or waist.
An ornament or seal attached to such a chain or ribbon.

 :blink:


----------



## Jon

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> What about your road safety fob???  [/b]


What's a fob?[/quote]

Answering your own questions now, Alex?


It is a device that my part-time employer requires I have on my ID card.... similar to the electronic keys that many places are using to track building access. This one is hooked into a "black-box" system in the vehicle that tracks who is driving, how fast, how safely, etc.

Me being a wise-a$$

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> What's a fob?


 
Answering your own questions now, Alex?


It is a device that my part-time employer requires I have on my ID card.... similar to the electronic keys that many places are using to track building access. This one is hooked into a "black-box" system in the vehicle that tracks who is driving, how fast, how safely, etc.

Me being a wise-a$$

Jon[/quote]

Better to be a wise ***, than a dumb ***... :sarcastic:


----------



## hfdff422

As little as possible, I don't want to look like a newbie. leatherman and appropriate cell or pager.


----------



## Fedmedic

Bundle of Keys
Handcuff key
Chain x 2
Glove holder
CPR microshield
Flashlight
Pager 
Radio
Handcuffs
Ring of chits
Identification wallet
Holder with signature stamp and printed stamp
Another case with a highlighter, sharpie and inkpens
Sony Clie' PDA

All on my belt...talk about back problems


----------



## Epi-do

I used to carry everything I possibly could, back when I was a newbie.  I've gotten to where I don't even bother anymore.  I always have to take the bag with me and it has everything in it I would need.

The only things I carry on me now are my cell phone and an ink pen.  Before getting out of the truck at a scene, I toss my littman around my neck.  I just can't hear out of those cheap stethoscopes.


----------



## Airwaygoddess

Belt hot pink trauma shears with holster
various pockets;
penlight
3 pairs of gloves (rolled up like a taquito!)
4 packets of antibacterial hand wipes (P.A.W.S. is the brand)- luv it!
sm.O2 wrench
black ball point pen and small black "sharpie" pen
4-5 alcohol wipes
cell phone and or pager
rolled up large zip lock bag for pt meds/etc.
Now if I only had those winning lottery numbers!


----------



## MICU

Belt:
Pager
privet cell

pokets: 
my wallet
keys to the station+ambulance
pen
small led light
4 gloves
notepad
black trauma shears
3M leukoplast


----------



## m33kr0b

At Work(non-ems)
Cell Phone
Pager
PDA
Surefire EL1 
Gerber Tool
Pouch with 6 extra batteries for the EL1
Gloves and Microshield
2 Meter HT

Not at work
Everything on the at work list
Smith & Wesson SW99 9MM
Dual Mag Pouch

At School
Everything on the at work list

At Clinicals
Everything on the at work list
Shears/Hemostats/Tweezers/Penlight


----------



## FF/EMT Sam

Belt:
CPR Mask and Gloves (only when working)
Leatherman's Tool
Cell Phone
Pager

Pockets:
Keys
CPR Mouthshield
Flashlight (only when working)
Pen


----------



## Tincanfireman

Jon said:


> as our county radios weigh well over 10 pounds, it's a wonderful thing


 
10 lbs?  Where do you work, Bedrock?   

As for me, I carry my cell and the company Nextel on my belt, and everything else (Scissors, keys with keyring flashlight, pens, flip-guide, hospital swipe cards/ID, breath mints, wallet, pocket calendar, extra nitrile gloves) stashed in various pockets.  I carry only nitriles as a spare in the event we encounter a latex-intolerant pt.


----------



## Jon

Tincanfireman said:


> 10 lbs? Where do you work, Bedrock?


Ok... not quite 10 pounds... but it still likes to try to pull my pants down if I clip it on my belt, hence the New York Strap.


> (extra nitrile gloves) stashed in various pockets. I carry only nitriles as a spare in the event we encounter a latex-intolerant pt.


What if YOU are the latex-intolerant one?
I keep 1 pr. of nitrile in my back pocket all the time... I use them for anything... I try to NOT use them as gloves for patient contact, because I sit on them, and heat can decay them... I often change them out by wearing them when I pump gas.


----------



## Mercy4Angels

company pager
razor knife (cuts seatbelts like butter)
3 "aa" maglight 3 watt luxeon star led flashlight
trama shears
pen light
gloves (in pocket)


----------



## Airwaygoddess

Oh yeah, and bullhorn for the HOH! just kidding-almost!


----------



## fm_emt

My god, you guys must look like a walking Home Depot! :O

I carry:
* Gerber multitool. Useful for cutting open that stubborn candy bar wrapper.
* My County EMS badge. 

pockets have my wallet, a few bucks to feed vending machines, my Motorola RAZR, a pen, and a penlight. My left leg pocket has a glove pocket.

Other than that, I don't carry much else. The important stuff is in the trauma bag. My steth usually hangs around my neck, but sometimes I'll just stuff it in the trauma bag. I'm too likely to forget important stuff if I have too much of it.

The company radio/nextel goes in my pocket as well.


----------



## jeepmedic

Fedmedic said:


> Bundle of Keys
> Handcuff key
> Chain x 2
> Glove holder
> CPR microshield
> Flashlight
> Pager
> Radio
> Handcuffs
> Ring of chits
> Identification wallet
> Holder with signature stamp and printed stamp
> Another case with a highlighter, sharpie and inkpens
> Sony Clie' PDA
> 
> All on my belt...talk about back problems




thats not the cause of your back problems. Its the same as mine. Too much time at the dinner table.


----------



## Silverado94

Pager
Kenwood Radio
Motorola Razr
Wallet 
Smith & Wesson mm Handgun (I have a Concealed weapon permit) never goes on calls though. 
Thats about it besides keys.


----------



## Airwaygoddess

Silverado94 said:


> Pager
> Kenwood Radio
> Motorola Razr
> Wallet
> Smith & Wesson mm Handgun (I have a Concealed weapon permit) never goes on calls though.
> Thats about it besides keys.



Where are you from?  are you also in law enforcement?  Why do you carry a handgun?  I know I sound like a little kid, but the last person I knew that carried a handgun was my father in law.  He was an administrative law judge and had threats made against his life.  I know in California, those permits are near to impossible to get. B)


----------



## Silverado94

Nope not in law enforcement. But I’m from North Dakota and the permits are fairly easy to get unless you have a felony or history of mental disease or the sheriff just doesn't think you are worthy enough to have it but our sheriff I know him well and he's a good guy. The reason for carrying the gun is because I am willing to do anything to protect my wife’s life and my own. I have been robbed by knife point on a dark street in a bigger city and I will never let it happen again when in called the police all they said was I was the 5th that night. But the fact that he snuck up behind me and put the knife to my throat was enough to make me realize. I hope you don't think I’m some gun toting redneck. That’s just a misconception some people make. I've always had the Handgun and a number of other guns but never got the permit so that robbery may have opened my eyes a bit. Any other questions please feel free to ask away.


----------



## Alexakat

On belt:
glove pouch w/2 pair gloves
mini mag-lite
cell phone

In pockets on BDU leg (out of sight):
shears
pen lite
pens
notebook


----------



## Airwaygoddess

No I would never think anything like that!  But I will tell you, you come from some dam cold winters!  my folks are just below you in South Dakota, I miss fishing for Walleyes with my dad!


----------



## Silverado94

Yup plenty cold up here. Theres some good fishing in South Dakota i live next to the border so i spend plenty money and time down there haha.


----------



## fm_emt

Silverado94;45082But I’m from North Dakota and the permits are fairly easy to get unless you have a felony or history of mental disease or the sheriff just doesn't think you are worthy enough to have it but our sheriff I know him well and he's a good guy.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ah, if we only had that luxury here. We don't. It sucks.
> 
> North Dakota is gorgeous. If I could find a job up there, I'd move there in a heartbeat!


----------



## YYCmedic

Belt: Shears, Glove Pouch, Radio, Cellphone, Pager
Pockets: Pens, Penlight, Quick Reference, Stethoscope


----------



## yowzer

Silverado94 said:


> But the fact that he snuck up behind me and put the knife to my throat was enough to make me realize.



The gun only helps if you see them coming...


----------



## Ridryder911

Most health care institutions do not allow weapons or concealed weapons except for LEO. There is a reason for it as well. I hope most EMS is smart enough to consider the same. 

That is all I need is a gun toting medic to try take a shot.... No thanks! I much rather take my chances of trying to be aware of my surroundings (including people) and taking a course like Kip's. 

The first medic I see carrying a weapon (knife or gun) gets to go home... 
I don't care if they have a permit, license, bonded etc... 

I leave the shots fired to the professional (SWAT) etc. and they only have about an 85% accuracy while under pressure. 

R/r 911


----------



## EMTBandit

Um, nothing really. Just my nextel in a bit of a heavy duty holder that completely covers it so that I don't drop it accidently. And I usually keep my pager clipped inside my pocket. Sometimes I have a pouch for an extra pair of gloves on my belt.


----------



## MMiz

Ridryder911 said:


> Most health care institutions do not allow weapons or concealed weapons except for LEO. There is a reason for it as well. I hope most EMS is smart enough to consider the same.
> 
> That is all I need is a gun toting medic to try take a shot.... No thanks! I much rather take my chances of trying to be aware of my surroundings (including people) and taking a course like Kip's.
> 
> The first medic I see carrying a weapon (knife or gun) gets to go home...
> I don't care if they have a permit, license, bonded etc...
> 
> I leave the shots fired to the professional (SWAT) etc. and they only have about an 85% accuracy while under pressure.
> 
> R/r 911


What about if your partner is an off-duty, the-other-end-of-whacker, LEO who keeps it concealed and secure?


----------



## Ridryder911

I have a strict policy... no weapons period ! EMS has too many unstable (emotionally and psychologically) people. I don't care if their Trooper of the year, etc.. Doubtful, they would be able to control the situation if their involved in it. 

I still say, try to avoid danger as much as possible, and leave the bullets and weapons to the professionals on duty. 

In my 30 years, I have been in a few bad scenes (held hostage, shot at, etc..) Even through al of this, I do not see me or my partner having a weapon would helped, in fact maybe cause more damage. 

This is not our job nor what services we are to provide. If you need to carry a weapon with you, you are not being safe and not enter the perimeter. Period. 

R/r 911


----------



## Jon

Well... I do not own a firearm yet, but I do have a concealed carry permit for the Great Commonwealth of PA. There is NOTHING wrong with a law-abiding citizen carring most anywhere... but I agree with Rid for the most part... a sidearm doesn't normally belong in the hands of EMS personell on normal duty and/or in company vehicles. When providing patient care, we often have "tunnel vision" on one part of the whole picture. If I am treating a patient and had a concealed (or open carry) pistol, I'd be concerned about weapon retention and holster defense, because there would be times where I was not fully aware of my surrondings... I'm not saying that I'm unsafe, but when you are doing CPR, or starting an IV, you are concetrating on ONE thing, and really CAN'T see what is going on beside you. Further, in the close confines of an ambulance, a holstered pistol is in arm's reach of the pateint WAY too much.

Now I'm not against LEO's carring guns in ambulances when on-duty, but the implications of an LEO carring when off-duty and working on the ambulance is something that each service needs to make the descision on in conjunction with the local PD and their lawyers.

And yeah I echo what Rid said - LEO's, in general, don't practice enough and can't shoot worth a darn to begin with.


----------



## Silverado94

In my original post i said i don't take my gun on calls. We don't let anybody have weapons on our rigs except LEO's . And as to what the other post said yeah the gun wouldn't have helped if i hadn't seen him coming. Thats another thing that was my fault i wasn't being real aware of my surroundings I'll admit that being born and raised in a very small Rural town i just wasn't paying attention lesson learned I just pray it'll never happen again and if it does I hope I will be paying attention.


----------



## Jon

Silverado94 said:


> In my original post i said i don't take my gun on calls. We don't let anybody have weapons on our rigs except LEO's . And as to what the other post said yeah the gun wouldn't have helped if i hadn't seen him coming. Thats another thing that was my fault i wasn't being real aware of my surroundings I'll admit that being born and raised in a very small Rural town i just wasn't paying attention lesson learned I just pray it'll never happen again and if it does I hope I will be paying attention.


 
Silverado... I know... I don't think anyone questioned you carring the gun on calls... but guns on calls is a VERY touchy issue on EMS (and Police, and Fire) boards...​


----------



## hockeypaul81

company pager only...i used to wear my Gerber untill a sup told me it was against company policy to have a knife on my person while on duty. BS i know...sure hope i dont have to cut a seatbelt anytime soon


----------



## adcantu

I carry so much crap with me! 


on the belt :: 
personal phone
company phone
ambulance phone
ambulance pager
company pager
yea Im a supervisor, and the IT guy so I have to always be connected!

as for in my pockets :: 
Hand free devices for my 3 phones lol
Mints, for myself and for all my diabetic partners
colone, we all know why 
eye drops
trauma sheers
Hemostats with tape
lots of pens (I hand them out to employees in the field)
my wallet (which usually has nothing in it anyway)

I usually carry about 10kg worth of crap on me lol. Dont forget the boots!


As for the firearms thing, I believe its illegal in my state to carry them while working EMS. We had a narc officer working for us for a while, he wasnt allowed to carry one while working with us. I think personally think its a bad idea, and in any sitation that I would need one, Id rather the local pd take care of it lol.


----------



## Summit

on EMS:

*Belt:*
radio
pager
car keys/w barrier mask
multitool
cellphone

*Pants:*
gloves
stethascope
camera
gum
wallet
trauma shears
pens
penlight


----------



## wolfwyndd

I carry a buckle on my belt.  

Call me the oddball, but I figure every EMS tool I need is on the rig, which I go on.  I do have a personal cell phone, but when I'm on the rig, it doesn't go with me.  I, personally, believe that when someone calls 911 they believe that it is a life and death emergency and I need to devote my time / efforts / thoughts / etc to that patient.  I don't need my personal cell phone to be ringing.  If whoever trying to reach me is having their own personal emergency they can dial 911 too and I can pick them up and take them to the hospital.


----------



## Emtgirl21

Okay on my duty belt i carry:

flashlight
radio
OC Spray (for those unruley psych pts)
Radio

Left upper pocket:
Knife
Narc Keys
Gloves

Left lower:
wallet
gum

Right upper:
inhaler
lip gloss
sometimes breathing treatments.

right lower:
sticky notes
cheat sheets
ems flip book

Scissors and pens, and penlight i(f i havent lost it) 



WOW i carry a lot of crap!


----------



## bstone

That's a lot of stuff. I hate things in my pockets.


----------



## SwissEMT

Which is why I wear a waistbag. As "uncool" as they are, they are damn useful. Nobody I know has made anymore comments after seeing it in use.

I'm actually working on designing gear directed towards EMS.


----------



## Emtgirl21

Sad thing is I also carry a backpack on the truck with everything else needed to survive. leather gloves, extra socks, bottle water, snacks, advil....make-up.........hair brush...ya know the basics!!

wow i'm such a girl


----------



## bstone

Emtgirl21 said:


> Sad thing is I also carry a backpack on the truck with everything else needed to survive. leather gloves, extra socks, bottle water, snacks, advil....make-up.........hair brush...ya know the basics!!
> 
> wow i'm such a girl



Hah. I also bring along a backpack. I keep water, food and a pillow in it. We have to stay in our buses and have no overnight quarters, as I end up sleeping on the bench in the back of the bus.


----------



## BossyCow

bstone said:


> Hah. I also bring along a backpack. I keep water, food and a pillow in it. We have to stay in our buses and have no overnight quarters, as I end up sleeping on the bench in the back of the bus.



Working with SAR I have a NASAR 24 hour pack in my trunk at all times.  

Also a medical kit with minimal stuff, penlight, b/p cuff, stethoscope, some basic bandaging, splinting supplies, a small sterile H2O for irrigation of wounds. Many, many pairs of gloves, pocket mask.  Also a small cheap watch with a big lit face on it for times, pulses, and a common spanish phrase book.  I carry so much less now than I did when I started.  Every year I remove something I have never needed and is taking up too much room.


----------



## BarryEMT

*What Do I Carry On My Belt*

I carry my nextel, company pager, and portable radio.


----------



## Trailpatrol

Cell phone, Swiss Army knife if I am camping. Utility belt with glove pack, Leatherman, Mini-Mag light, work cell, key holder and pepper spray when I am at my paying job. (Park Ranger) 

Both in the park and on volunteer bike patrol/events, my scissors, pen light, etc. are attached to the inside top of my jump kit/bike pack. For mountain biking I also always have in my car a hydration pack (bladder empty) with extra clothing, survival kit, good first aid kit, rain jacket, bike tools/tube/patch kit and energy bars and gel. Gets replaced with my ski patrol pack in the winter.


----------



## Canadian_EMT

I carry Radio, Cell phone, Flashlite, Shears, Pen. Thats all i need!


----------



## SwissEMT

Though I haven't done so yet, I'm currently putting together a shoulder bag for duty. I plan to stow it between the two seats up front. 
The bag will have the following.
-Spare work-shirt
-Spare work-pants 
-Moist towelettes (Yeah, I said it.)
-Fresh & Go Travel Toothbrush/Paste combo. (REALLY NEAT! The toothpaste is IN the toothbrush)
-Spare penlights (Damn Penlight gnome)
-Box o' pens (I only like ONE type of pen.)
-5 sets of gloves. 
-$40 Cash
-Turtleneck (Wouldn't want to get a coldh34r: )
-Personal Meds (Ibuprofen, Benadry, Albuterol, Tylenol)
-Compressible Pillow (I guess relatives sometimes do give something useful!)
This will all most likely fit into a bandolier type bag.

By the way, if any of you need help with gear, whether work related or outdoor related, I have close ties with the gear industry and used to work for it.


----------



## KEVD18

i wear a full lbe with a total of 11 different pouches. in them is the following:

64 bandaids in various sizes
50 gauze pads in sizes
3 ob kits
3 ppe kits
4 scopes
4 bp cuffs
3 burn sheets
opa's
npa 
3 cannulas adult and pedi
3 masks adult and pedi
3 nebbies
3 btls sterile water
3 btls nacl
micro o2 tank
protable o2 tank
frac pac
compact traction splint
aed
emt text book
field guide
pdr
m16

probably a few more things. i liek to be prepared......


----------



## SwissEMT

KEVD18 said:


> i wear a full lbe with a total of 11 different pouches. in them is the following:
> 
> 64 bandaids in various sizes
> 50 gauze pads in sizes
> 3 ob kits
> 3 ppe kits
> 4 scopes
> 4 bp cuffs
> 3 burn sheets
> opa's
> npa
> 3 cannulas adult and pedi
> 3 masks adult and pedi
> 3 nebbies
> 3 btls sterile water
> 3 btls nacl
> micro o2 tank
> protable o2 tank
> frac pac
> compact traction splint
> aed
> emt text book
> field guide
> pdr
> m16
> 
> probably a few more things. i liek to be prepared......



Wow, got pics? I'm curious to see how it all fits.


----------



## KEVD18

sorry, classified until the patent is approved...

anyway, my real list goes more like this

everyday, work or not
cell
sunglass case
butts
lighter 
tin
wallet

working
field guide
spanish for med 
shears
portable radio in the truck. grab it when i get out, when i remember


----------



## Emtgirl21

its funny looking at some of the things that are listed as things like only liking a certain type of pen or carrying things a certain way. The guys at work make fun of me because i have to have three pens....not two not four three and everything has to go or face a certain way in my pockets...they swear i'm ocd.


----------



## hitechredneckemt

im what they call in my area of southeastern ohio a ems wacker i have glove pouch cell phone two radios and a pager


----------



## TripsTer

KEVD18 said:


> i wear a full lbe with a total of 11 different pouches. in them is the following:
> 
> 64 bandaids in various sizes
> 50 gauze pads in sizes
> 3 ob kits
> 3 ppe kits
> 4 scopes
> 4 bp cuffs
> 3 burn sheets
> opa's
> npa
> 3 cannulas adult and pedi
> 3 masks adult and pedi
> 3 nebbies
> 3 btls sterile water
> 3 btls nacl
> micro o2 tank
> protable o2 tank
> frac pac
> compact traction splint
> aed
> emt text book
> field guide
> pdr
> m16
> 
> probably a few more things. i liek to be prepared......



how do you carry a portable O2 tank in your belt or pockets?

All I have on my belt is my radio. My pockets hold my shears, gloves, etc.


----------



## StrokedOut

- radio (usually on)
- my cell phone
- pouch for extra gloves (contains extra gloves)
- holder which holds my trauma shears, mag light & penlight

... on my "to get for belt" list:
- fuzzy handcuffs
- portable refrigerator
- ice cream sandwiches (to go INSIDE the fridge of course)
- puppies
- picture of my mom
- cribbage board & cards
- extra roll of toilet paper


----------



## emtwannabe

Ok, I'll go with the extra roll of toilet paper, but wouldn't you like to carry a place to use said same in privacy????


----------



## omak42

usually i have my two-way radio, minitor, cell phone, and company pager on my belt.

and in my varios pockets i carry:
EMT-B/I field guide
a little flip notebook to write in
trauma shears
pen light
couple sets of gloves
pair of forceps
window punch(because of the volume of mvc's in my area)
and a couple of pens


----------



## Grady_emt

Im a Duty Belty and Backpack kinda guy myself.  Mainly due to that we are usually stuck on our trucks for the whole 14hrs of our shifts on the city streets.

On the Belt from front working counter-clockwise from above
Nylon Belt snaps scattered around
Conterra Trauma Pro 2000 Radio Holster (holds gloves, shears, radio w/ shoulder mic)
Benchmade Seatbelt cutter (model 5) w/ ballistic nylon holster
Gerber multi-tool w/ ballistic nylon holster
Surefire 6P with speed draw holster
Key Clip
Personal Nextel

BDU Pockets
R Cargo: handful of gloves, 2" "Grady" Tape
L Cargo: wallet
R Rear: empty
L Rear: Benchmade 530SBK knife
R&L front: miscellaneous change and junk


Backpack:
Traffic Vest, Protocol Book, Spare flashlight batteries and bulb, Ped Sp02 sensor (hard to find around here), personal OTC Meds, Snacks, Nalgene water bottle, Rechargeable poly-stinger, socks, Grady EMS T-shirt, Leather work gloves, safety glasses, stethescope, digital camera, Clip board, extra paperwork, mapbook, Rain coat and pants as needed strapped to outside.

I think thats it...:wacko:


----------



## firecoins

I carry a fully stocked ambulance on my belt


----------



## eggshen

Why all the penlights?

Egg


----------



## RedZone

Interfacility: Alphanumeric pager which dispatch uses to send job info.  (Narcotics / NEXTEL in pockets).

911: Narcotics and portable radio holster.

My shears, 02 wrench, penlight (assuming it hasn't broken yet or fell off of me) are in one BDU style pocket on my pants and gloves go in the other.

Protocol book and map always in the driver's compartment and my stethescope on my neck and I'm good to go anywhere.


----------



## MMiz

eggshen said:


> Why all the penlights?
> 
> Egg


Now matter how many I carried, I never had one when I needed it.  I just gave up.


----------



## firedoc

pager, cell phone & gerber tool. You can always tell how new a person is by how much they carry on their belt. The rest of the crap goes in the jump bag to rummage through later.


----------



## sdadam

Let's see I have;

Page, Cellphone, Badge, Flashlight, Rescue Hook, Radio, 02 Wrench, Glove Pouch, Portable Suction, a C-collar, and my Rig Keys. That's my belt.

In my pockets I have;
More Gloves, Pens, Safety Glasses, Notebook, Protocol Book, Wallet, Shears, NS Flushes, Electrodes, Alcohol Wipes, Hemostats, Pocket Knife, Pen Lights, Backboard, NRB, Nasal Canula. Combi-Tube, and a D-cylinder.

Oh and I put my stethoscope around my neck.


----------



## Aileana

on belt: CPR mask in pouch, pair of gloves, radio (when on duty).

pockets: more gloves, pocket knife (sometimes), keychain flashlight, cell phone, several pens, notepad.


----------



## Trailpatrol

*Life Belt?*

I worked as bikemedic at a Triathlon/Half-Ironman last weekend, and I was amazed at what some of these athletes carry on their belts. That have _bottles_ of energy gel, bars and such, but no water. (It was 87 degrees and sunny out.) Some of them had belts to rival Batman.

When I am on bike, I usually keep my penlight, scissors, 'scope, bp cuff and such, as well as a Bloodstopper and Kling strapped to the inside lid of my bike bag. That way it is all there with the AED when I open the pack. I have two bottles of water, and when it is that hot, I wear a Camelbak.







Ride safe,
Hans


----------



## Aileana

^is the camelbak provided to you by your employers, or do you have to buy your own? 
when I'm on walk patrols at duties I cover for St. John, we get a large fanny pack with our supplies, but its usually easier to just sling over my shoulder


----------



## Trailpatrol

We are volunteers. We pay for our own gear, bikes, uniforms, etc. but our jerseys, bike shorts, radios and hydration packs are provided at a substantial discount through the National Mountain Bike Patrol (www.nmbp.org) which is like the National Ski Patrol without skis.

Be safe,
Hans


----------



## thecroc

on my belt i have 
my pants 
 in 1 pouch i have 
a penlight
 a pen 
 paper 
 gloves
 a cpr mask
 and some times (not for on calls) a digitall camera 
 and most of the time my pager 
 some of the time my ham raido 
 and the odd little bro and or sis my bros are 13 10 and my sisters are 6 and 16 years old


----------



## medic258

On my belt:
Cell Phone
Radio
Rescue hook
Narc keys
Strion flashlight

In my pockets:
Benchmade Knife
Money(rarely)
Pen


----------



## BossyCow

Hey, I just figured something out.  If you need something on a call, all you have to do is make sure one of the new guys is responding with you and just stand next to them!  So... it's either pack it yourself, or bring along your own fully stocked newbie.


----------



## MMiz

BossyCow said:


> Hey, I just figured something out.  If you need something on a call, all you have to do is make sure one of the new guys is responding with you and just stand next to them!  So... it's either pack it yourself, or bring along your own fully stocked newbie.


BossieCow for the win!


----------



## Darth Medicus

In my pockets:  Phone, calendar book, pens, Narcotics.

On my belt:  Radio (barely), shears, and penlight.


----------



## princess

This thread is hilarious!!  I didn't realize what kind of goofy stuff I carry - NOTHING on my belt until I step out of the truck, then maybe a portable radio

Left upper pocket:
personal cell phone (it vibrates!!)

Left lower pocket:
Burt's Bees lip balm (an absolute must!)
mints
tiny pocket mask (required by management)
pager
tiny little container thingy for meds (migraines-yuck!)

Right lower pocket:
wallet
Stride gum
notepad
pens (2)
trauma shears w/ attached penlight

I also have a little backpack that gets thrown in the truck somewhere.  It has things like:
hand lotion (the good smelling antibacterial stuff)
flip book
ugly yellow traffic vest (we call these our "lingerie")
O2 wrench (because SOMEONE always looses them)
thermometer (see above)
dental floss (this is for me, not the patients!)
hair clip
mini pharmacopeia
more stuff that I don't use everyday - but gets used "some" days


----------



## Aileana

my answers have changed a wee bit since I last posted on here, so i'll update  
On belt: 
-pocket mask and glove holder  
-tactical knife (coming soon, hopefully delivered within the next week!) 

In pockets:  
-more gloves 
-notepad
-pens (x2 or 3) 
-penlight 
-stethoscope (when its not over my shoulders) 
-alcohol swabs (for quick cleaning of equipment)  

in personal bag: 
-wallet 
-bottle of water, and granola bars for when there's no time to stop for food 
-cell phone
-personal stuff
-shift schedule and observer protocol book  
-more gloves


----------



## JJR512

OK, so we know what everybody carries on their belt now. Now what about the belt itself? What kind of belt do you wear on duty? A simple dress-type belt, a duty belt, a tactical belt, one of those rappelling type belts, what?

I wear a heavy-duty belt from Wal-Mart that's basically a duty belt (about 1.5" wide, black, simple metal buckle). All I carry on it is a SureFire 3P flashlight, and sometimes a cell phone holder.


----------



## AZFF/EMT

only my pants or shrtsand my radio when on a accident scene/major medical call. Other than that theres nothing i hae found I really need hanging on my belt, because if a 962(MVA) kicks out I either jumo in my brush pants or bunker pants, which I keep a light, penlight, shears, knife, rope, webbing, extrication gloves, short prybar/drywall breacher, door/sprinkler wedges and a multi-tool. Any other medical stuuf I carry a small fanny pack in my rescue/engine but hardly use it, because we bring out the trauma box, airway bag ect. So long story short, nothing lol on my belt.


----------



## KEVD18

well, i have to add a company issued and mandated text pager now....

as for type of belt, G+G nylon buckleless trouser belt. why? becaue it always fits. i add or lose a few, no prob.


----------



## DisasterMedTech

Streamlight Stinger in a holster, cell phone in pocket and a whacker pack in the small of my back with: trauma shears, bandage shears, clamp, center punch, pen light, ear plugs, gloves, mouth shield, windproof lighter and cancer sticks.  I carry my lockblade clipped into my pocket and a patient notebook in my right cargo pocket. Scope around neck, safety glasses tucked in the neck of my shirt. For MVC calls, leather gloves on a carabiner hooked to belt loop. For ambulance I just wear a leather belt....when Im in BDUs I wear a duty belt over the bdu blouse.


----------



## DisasterMedTech

Ridryder911 said:


> I have a strict policy... no weapons period ! EMS has too many unstable (emotionally and psychologically) people. I don't care if their Trooper of the year, etc.. Doubtful, they would be able to control the situation if their involved in it.
> 
> I still say, try to avoid danger as much as possible, and leave the bullets and weapons to the professionals on duty.
> 
> In my 30 years, I have been in a few bad scenes (held hostage, shot at, etc..) Even through al of this, I do not see me or my partner having a weapon would helped, in fact maybe cause more damage.
> 
> This is not our job nor what services we are to provide. If you need to carry a weapon with you, you are not being safe and not enter the perimeter. Period.
> 
> R/r 911



This is why God invented Bucha's effects and a little flashlight with 12,000 candlepower. Remember, a safe scene can turn unsafe in the blink of an eye.


----------



## BBFDMedic28

Radio, pager, cell phone, knife, and key to station. Why overload your belt with the same stuff you carry in your ALS bag? As a general rule I have found the more stuff on an EMT's belt...the newer he is.


----------



## medicdan

I find no reason to carry anything more then:
Wallet, cell phone (personal), radio (when on duty), pager (when on and off duty for the convient "recall" button), pens, keys (station and bus), and pocket knife. I often have a pair of gloves or so stuffed in somewhere, as I seem to accumilate them over shifts, and they end up in my washing machine at home. 
Anything else that I would need is never far away-- if I am away from the bus on a call, I always have a jump kit, that has everything I would ever need...


----------



## jwalsh

On the duty belt I wear what is required flashlight,glovepouch,radio holster,handcuffs I keep the pager in my pocket to save space on belt


----------



## BBFDMedic28

yall get to carry handcuffs? thats awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## TraumaJunkie

i have my mini mag and my radio. if its a messy call il tuck an extra pair of gloves in my belt. i dont need everything ever made on my belt. thats why we have an ambulance.


----------



## medic8613

I sound like an EMS geek, but all except the knives, cell, and ciggaretts are required equipment. I would carry much less, but the chief gets really angry if we are missing equipment. It really sucks having all this crap...seriously. I would love to just be able to have the radio and my cell, but noooooooo.

Belt:
small flashlight/ 3 C cell maglite @ night
leatheman
cell phone
standard issue pager
radio
glove pouch (off duty too)

Pockets (jacket too):
knife
pen
notepad
penlight
trauma shears
ALS quick-flip guide
Protocol quick-flip guide
HAZ-MAT quick-flip guide
stethoscope
ciggarettes
lighter
ID (we don't actually wear our IDs...)
leather duty gloves

Other:
knife (conceled in waist band by my back pocket.) sshhh...im not supposed to conceal knives.
kevlar armor


----------



## Jon

medic8613 said:


> I sound like an EMS geek, but all except the knives, cell, and ciggaretts are required equipment. I would carry much less, but the chief gets really angry if we are missing equipment. It really sucks having all this crap...seriously. I would love to just be able to have the radio and my cell, but noooooooo.
> 
> Belt:
> small flashlight/ 3 C cell maglite @ night
> leatheman
> cell phone
> standard issue pager
> radio
> glove pouch (off duty too)
> 
> Pockets (jacket too):
> knife
> pen
> notepad
> penlight
> trauma shears
> ALS quick-flip guide
> Protocol quick-flip guide
> HAZ-MAT quick-flip guide
> stethoscope
> ciggarettes
> lighter
> ID (we don't actually wear our IDs...)
> leather duty gloves
> 
> Other:
> knife (conceled in waist band by my back pocket.) sshhh...im not supposed to conceal knives.
> kevlar armor


wow... all those pocket guides... Chief must think the world is about to end and you won't know what to do!


----------



## disassociative

Radio, Pen Light, Shears, Night Stick(for the belligerent j/k), Cell Phone;

I usually keep my shears in my pockets along with a fresh set of gloves and a CPR barrier on my keychain(in case I am caught while off duty with no BVM)

That's about it; nothing really that special.


----------



## medic8613

Jon said:


> wow... all those pocket guides... Chief must think the world is about to end and you won't know what to do!



Chief don't know a thing. He doesn't know intubation from cardioversion, so he knows everyone has a book he can look it up in.


----------



## emtwacker710

Ive been in EMS for 4 years and people tell me I carry too much, all I cary is my pager, cellphone, glove case and keys on my belt, then trauma shears and a roll of 1" tape in the convienient side pockets, along with 2-3 pens and a small notepad in case i need pt. info and i dont have a PCR handy, I also carry one of those plastic handles for turning on the O2 tanks if there is no knob, which has come in very handy...if i could think of anything else to carry then I would probably be carrying it...


----------



## jordanfstop

I carry many things on my person which I use a lot. 

On my belt- Cell phone, two glove cases with six gloves total (yes, I've used all six before in one call,) trauma shears, radio, flashlight (when working nights.) 

On my person- Pens, penlight (nobody carries one), field guide, personal scope, chapstick, face masks, cigarettes, red bags for vomit (better than saying "just turn your head and puke on your carpet, thanks,") O2 wrench, camera, wallet, and bandaids(they're more professional than telling a pt "here, hold this" [referring to the alcohol swabs] after taking their blood sugar.) And finally my EDP/stairchair/reeves/cold weather gloves. I don't really mind if I'm judged by the contents of my "buff belt." I think it's very ridiculous to think somebody is a crap/new/buff EMT because they have a lot of stuff on their belt. I don't let ego/self-image get in the way of immediate patient care  and the whole "it's in the bag" justification.

I don't like wearing the pocket pants (they aren't very professional looking, IMO) so I go with straight legged (my agency gives us the option between pocket pants and straight legged.) I wear a uniform pocket shirt all the time on duty so I have the room in there as well. Basically I carry what somebody always asks the crew "Hey, does anybody have ___ (gloves, shears, O2 wrench, red bag, penlight)?


----------



## smvde

*In South West Georgia....*

A nylon belt with velcro fastner for quick application at 3 am.  Fully equipped with a Kershaw Black Horse II knife for the seat belts, Maglite Mini mag LED cause I always forget to grab a flashlight off the truck when I hit the scene, and my cellphone.
In the pockets, left leg pocket, smokes and pens.
right leg pocket, trauma shears
Wallet in the back.

Let the partner carry the radio, that way if he loses it, it don't come out of my pocket...

As for the newbie with the loaded belt, I know medics with many many years of service that would shame a newbie with the stuff they carry on their belts.
Some folks are just gadget people...

_________________________________________________________________

Grady County, the training grounds.......


----------



## JPINFV

When I was working on the ambulance the only thing I had on my belt was my pager and a pair of shears. My cell phone just sat around in either my pants pocket or my shirt pocket. Besides that, I carried a few protocols that I knew I was going to get into arguments either from partners (county DNR policy to be specific. Even though we ran a lot of DNR/hospice calls, it's amazing how few people actually knew the protocol and the protocol was much more than just having a signed DNR form) or ER nurses (not calling for paramedics due to short transport time).

I also worked two summers as an EMT-B at a waterpark. There were required to wear a fanny pack as well as a 2-way radio. Anyone who was required to be first aid/CPR certified was required to have a fanny pack (off the top of my head, it was the aquitic supervisors, life guards, security, first aid) with at least a glove/gauze pack (only first aid was "allowed" to have band aids for liability reasons) and a CPR mask, but other things could be added PRN and first aid had a whole stock room to stuff ours with.


----------



## fireelfnremtp

*Maybe too much?*

I usually have a glove pouch, my cell phone, a portable radio and a leather holster (trauma scissors, bandage scissors, hemostat, leatherman, mini-mag light, center punch and carpulject/tubex holder. We will not even discuss the pockets. LOL


----------



## laina66

*because i like to be prepared for anything... ha*

on my belt: cell phone, pager, glove pouch w/ 3 pair gloves, mini maglite, about 600 keys that jingle everywhere i go.
pockets: more gloves, wallet, tissues, actual warm gloves (in the winter obv), 2 pens, a penlight, tauma shears, a roll of medi tape, purell, a cpr microshield, a contact list of all members, random paperwork, agenda.

and i actualy have used almost all of it.
excet the microshield...but  just got that haha


and gum of course...because i chain chew. it's terrible.


----------



## TheAfterAffect

Ridryder911 said:


> The first medic I see carrying a weapon (knife or gun) gets to go home...
> I don't care if they have a permit, license, bonded etc...
> 
> I leave the shots fired to the professional (SWAT) etc. and they only have about an 85% accuracy while under pressure.
> 
> R/r 911



I may have missed an answer, as when I saw this I wanted to question. You mean you do not carry any sort of Knife on you at all? I make sure to carry a nice Smith And Wesson knife on me at all times, Whether on EMS or just walking around town. Not for protection but that I do use it for alot of things, Cutting mainly, but yeah, Ive used it to screw stuff in or open packages etc.


----------



## MikeRi24

well, the pants that we are given to wear have a lot of really huge cargo pockets on them, I tend to make use of the pockts and keep as much as I can of my belt.

On my belt, I have a mini-maglight, and an Extrik 8-R tool made by COllumbia Knife and Tool. It's a simple took, pretty small, and it has a window punch, seatbelt cutter (works REALLY rell for cutting through clothing, dennim, leather, whatever else, its quicker and cuts far better than any trauma shears). 





and I usually carry a clip for the portable radio.

in my cargo pockets, I keep a pair of trauma shears, a roll of tape secured to one of the loops, an EMS Feild guide, my knife, and some extra pens. The other large pocket i usually keep stuffed with extra pairs of gloves.

oh and before anyone says anything, the "knife" I have is a Swiss Army knife, which I have more or less for the the other stuff on it besides the knife.


----------



## Ridryder911

You know I have been on working on the streets longer than most of you have been alive. I have yet seen where I had to use a knife out of the literally thousands of MVA's I have worked. I only remember cutting a seatbelt twice in the past 31 years and then it was easily cut with my trauma shears the same as with any type of clothes, leathers, etc.. 

The same with all the other crap most carry. Sorry, if you jingle, and waddle as you enter, you need to learn critical thinking skills. I literary have only the radio clip holder on my belt ... that's it. Even then I wish we were not required to wear one. I don't need to look like a janitor.

Personally, there should be very few sharp objects within reach of most. I much prefer to be able to run if need be and as well be comfortable in kneeling, moving around.

R/r 911


----------



## rescuepoppy

*What do you carry on your belt?*

Normally on my belt is just radio and cell phone. When working or first on scene while voluntering I carry a fanny pack with basic first-aid supplys in it. I dont like things in my way. By the way I have been around for about 28years and I do carry a knife in my pocket I have used it for seatbelts as well as smaller wires and rubber sealing gaskets after I have thrown my shears which tend  to get hung up while crawling through mangled up cars. It is easier to position yourself near the local whacker and grab stuff off of their supply closet than to carry it yourself. The radio and phone usually come off to be stored in the truck during mvas as well same reason anything that gets in my way is a hinderance.


----------



## MikeRi24

Ridryder911 said:


> You know I have been on working on the streets longer than most of you have been alive. I have yet seen where I had to use a knife out of the literally thousands of MVA's I have worked. I only remember cutting a seatbelt twice in the past 31 years and then it was easily cut with my trauma shears the same as with any type of clothes, leathers, etc..
> 
> The same with all the other crap most carry. Sorry, if you jingle, and waddle as you enter, you need to learn critical thinking skills. I literary have only the radio clip holder on my belt ... that's it. Even then I wish we were not required to wear one. I don't need to look like a janitor.
> 
> Personally, there should be very few sharp objects within reach of most. I much prefer to be able to run if need be and as well be comfortable in kneeling, moving around.
> 
> R/r 911



you're probably right, i probably will never use it it to cut anything. although I must say, that people at my place are very good about losing the O2 wrenches that are supplied on the ambulances, and I've used the "rescue tool" (of you want to call it that) quite frequently for the O2 wrench on it. its pretty small, maybe 3" by 1.5" and i dont even notice it on my belt....its there for the occasional O2 tank and whatever else should i need it.


----------



## smvde

Having spent time in the military as a combat life saver, wearing all the required battle rattle, I try to limit my gear to the neccesities.  Having said that, I still carry a knife, which has sliced a many seatbelt, and is a great tool to have. It is a tool, not a weapon, could be used as a weapon granted, but for me a tool.
There are plenty of other objects available for use by a perp or deranged patient for weapons, so why deny myself a tool I use frequently.
Remember the basic tenent of EMS, SCENE SAFETY AND SITUATION AWARENESS.

Just one man's opinion...


----------



## nodirt

Hmm.. On my belt would be my cell phone and glove pouch. Pockets are a different story lol. Shears, 1in tape, keys, wallet, chapstick, smokes, receipts and no cash.. yatta yatta


----------



## Topher38

----EMS company----(ride alongs)
-Cellphone (Belt)
-Penlight (pocket)
-E&CC pocket guide (pocket)
-Stethescope (neck)
-Sticky papers (pocket)


----VFD----
-Cellphone
-Pager
-E&CC pocket guide
-Stethescope
-Sticky papers
-Extra pair of gloves
-Trauma sheers


----------



## Webster

Belt-
phone only (usually)

Pockets (I wear EMS pants)
trauma shears
penlight
wallet
Gerber Pocketknife


----------



## russ899

Carry minimal, as it may go missing or just get in the way

Multi Tool
Gloves
Pupil torch
Cell Phone 
Radio
Pager

How ever if Im in the mood,  I have a moon bag (waist bag) with the following

Multi Tool
Gloves
Pupil torch
Cell Phone 
Radio
Pocket Guide
Stethescope
Trauma Shears
Artery Forcepts
Small Writing Pad
Trauma Pad

"At least there is someone on the site that is a few years longer than me in EMS".


----------



## Katie

wow O.O  I really don't carry anything on my belt.  My dad got my a knife and a case for my phone both of which are meant to go on my belt but I found that they just get in the way.  In the end I just put my phone in my pocket along with anything else I feel I need to carry (pen, shears, penlight, gloves).  The rest is in the bag I carry in with me including the paper to take notes on.

Maybe I should add a few things?


----------



## Emt /b/

On my belt, my cell phone.

In my pockets, a pen, field guide, gum, wallet, chapstick, pocket knife, and a small pad of paper.


----------



## KEVD18

today is the four year anniversary of this threads creation. having reviewed it i have come to the following conclusion. there are three groups of people that this topic covers:

the minimalist: carries the bare minimum as they see it to survive and expect everything else to be provided by the ambulance.

the moderate: carries equipment as required by their employer plus a few personal items but keeps it very minimal.

the extremist: carries everything but the truck with them at all times. carries items that are outside their scope just in case someone else needs them. will eventually become either a moderate or minimalist.

every time this thread drops off the radar, its brought back to life by someone(usually with a post count less than the number of toes on their left foot) and rehashed by all; always coming to the same conclusion. the minimalists think the extremists are whackers. the extremists think the minimalists are under prepared and the moderates think both other groups are nuts. no new information will ever come of this topic.

it is in that light that i recommend that this thread be nobly and humbly taken out back, tied to a tree and shot. it is on this the fourth anniversary of this seemingly immortal thread that i feel that no more information could be shared.


----------



## firecoins

KEVD18 said:


> . it is on this the fourth anniversary of this seemingly immortal thread that i feel that no more information could be shared.



I carry a paramedic on my belt just in case the call needs to go ALS.


----------



## BossyCow

I really want to see a post on this thread by that guy who drives his own ambulance and admits to being 'a bit of a whacker'


----------



## MedicDoug

firecoins said:


> I carry a paramedic on my belt just in case the call needs to go ALS.


 LOL, just when you thought that "no more information could be shared"...


----------



## Tincanfireman

I think we have finally found some worthy competition for Jon to determine who is the biggest whacker...


----------



## firecoins

I should mention it is a pocket paramedic.  They are making everything amller these days.


----------



## Jon

Tincanfireman said:


> I think we have finally found some worthy competition for Jon to determine who is the biggest whacker...


Hey!

I'm slowly loosing weight... soon enough, someone else will be a "bigger" whacker than me!


----------



## KEVD18

Jon said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm slowly loosing weight... soon enough, someone else will be a "bigger" whacker than me!




slowly is right. jeez, if you take anymore time the earth is going to til off it axis and we're all in deep poop.

(sorry. i dont even know you on a personal level. i just feel so right...)


----------



## Tincanfireman

Jon said:


> Hey!
> I'm slowly loosing weight... soon enough, someone else will be a "bigger" whacker than me!


 
Dude, you know we love ya!!


----------



## TheMowingMonk

BossyCow said:


> I really want to see a post on this thread by that guy who drives his own ambulance and admits to being 'a bit of a whacker'



here here to that


----------



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS

*duty belt*

Can someone turn off the whacker alert alarm, please?  Thanks.


Guri


----------



## KEVD18

LIFEGUARDAVIDAS said:


> Can someone turn off the whacker alert alarm, please?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Guri



uuummm, is that your gear? if so, a pr24? maglite? two cellies and an frs radio(btw, please dont tell me your service uses family radios?)

the duty belt itself aside(lots of agencies either mandate or reccomend), you need to ask yourself "do i really need this" and thin that down.


----------



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS

KEVD18:

When I provide services to public beaches we use VHF radios (sometimes only one radio in order to call outside agencies -LE, EMS, fire, CG -really bad budgets in Argentina). 

When I provide services privately I use GMRS radios (which are part of my own equipment). I would love to have VHF ones but I'm saving to buy an AED soon so... 6 GMRS radios cost almost the same as 1 VHF radio. Amazingly they have great range (up to 25 miles in non-urban areas) plus 22 channels each with 121 privacy codes. -More than what I often need here in Patagonia. (I'm planning to start providing my services no longer as  "freelance" but as a private company hopefuly next Southern summer, and then I'll buy more advanced communications equipment). 

Two phones... Yeah, sometimes I leave one at my POV if I can park it near my tower/stand/chair. One is a personal one, the second one is for work. Also, in some places in Patagonia not all cell phone companies have service. Meaning, it's not uncommon here to have at least two cell phones (each with a different service) -just in case. Oil companies workers usually carry a minimum of 3.  A satelite phone would be nice, but way too expensive for me.

PR 24 "tonfa". Always at my POV. Here in Argentina protests, demonstrations and disturbs are routine. Many end up in road blocks. Diplomacy is always my chosen method to get through on my way to work but... Also, though as a professional lifeguard I carry my 28" rescue buoy (which is great for self defense and restriction) all the time while on the job, if I am called to an incident away from the beach / waterfront and/or there is a fight I carry the PR 24. (It is made in Argentina, not like the one from Monadnock but happily since I don't use it too often no need to spend $60+ on a tonfa baton, right?). I also carry it in those few occasions I have to do some long distance foot-patrol or bike patrol and sometimes when I get called from unguarded areas. 

Thanks for your concern about the weight of the belt, but most of my time while on duty I wear red shorts, a whistle, pocket mask, Nitrile gloves and carry my patrol rescue can. However, I do often work in partially isolated and isolated areas (sometimes by myself) with no inmediate (over an hour or two) backup from any agency (LE, EMS, fire, CG) and if I have to respond to an incident that implies more than just a towing rescue out of a rip current or out of a twister at the river, then I carry more advanced stuff which is always at my tower/stand/chair (trauma jump bag, duty belt, etc.). 

What always stay in my POV is my SCUBA diving gear (no point in loading/unloading that every day). Plus I use a different type of fins for rescue. 

Obviously it would be different at a major public lifeguard service in CA, FL or HI but that's not my case. When in the US, my visa only allows me to work for private employers and I work at a summer camp as a river lifeguard (and last year) at a surf camp as an ocean lifeguard. 

Argentina and USA have two extremely opposite EMS situations. Though it would be great to count on the resources standards of the US, the experience here helped me to get experience with a different perspective. Leading with Argentina's reality is a pain in the a$$ most of the time, but at the same time I consider myself lucky to get the best out of two worlds. 

I haven't been back to Israel since I left at age 10 (so I can't say "...the best of three worlds" but for what I've seen and been told by friends EMS there is a mix of American and European standards with a bit of Israeli components). 

OK, I better admit it, there's no excuse, I could qualify as a whacker but only because Batman is never around. LOL

Saludos, 


Guri


----------



## paramedix

All our operational staff works in flight suits, no space really for anything besides in the pockets. If you have to, you can wear a separate belt, but uncomfortable and bulky.


----------



## fma08

on belt: pager, leatherman, radio
in pockets: trauma shears, pen light, pen, gloves, ACLS field guide, phone, knife, pocket notebook, stethoscope.


----------



## tydek07

Belt:
      Pager
      Occasionally my cell phone
      Most of the time just my pager

Pockets:
     Gloves
     Field guide
     Trauma Shears
     Pen light
     Little notebook


----------



## EMT815

Belt: 
-Pager 
-Sometimes Cell phone
-Radio if I grab it

Pockets: 
-Pens and lots of them
-Pen light
-Trauma shears
-Vitals pad
-Gloves
-Stethoscope 
-Keys, wallet, etc 
...And all that other stuff that seems to end up in your pockets at the end of a shift


----------



## CFRBryan347768

On Belt: Mini Mag Lite
In Pockets:
Throw Up Bags
Red Bads 
Tape 1" & 2" 
Shears
Pen light 
Roller Gauze 
5x7's 
And I've used it all, makes me feel better ha.


----------



## aussieemt1980

On my belt:
I have a pouch for Trauma Shears, Gloves, Pen Light, Forceps.
Mobile Phone
Radio (if issued for the shift)

In my pocket: 
More gloves (can never have enough gloves)
Pen
Notebook


----------



## KEVD18

CFRBryan347768 said:


> On Belt: Mini Mag Lite
> In Pockets:
> *Throw Up Bags*
> *Red Bads *(im guessing that means bags)
> *Tape 1" & 2" *
> Shears
> *Pen light*
> *Roller Gauze*
> *5x7's *
> And I've used it all, makes me feel better ha.




i keep all that bold stuff in the first in bag. less to carry around, just as accessible.


----------



## Jon

I sometimes keep a red bag in my coat pocket... because at 3am, it is great for a drunk college student

I'll stuff 4x4's and a cold pack in my thigh pockets when I'm walking around the convention center for the Auto Show and don't want to have to lug the BLS bag around... if it is BS, I can treat it... if it is bad... I'll survive until the medic gets there with the gear.

But every day?


----------



## mikie

Duty uniform: pager, knife.  

I often wear my bunker pants on many calls (depending on the weather too).  It only has two rear pockets.  I have extra gloves and a pen in there.  And I just did this tonight, on the suspenders, I put a glove holder (black Velcro thing) and going to carry non-latex gloves in it.  The rigs have nonlatex but not as easy to get to (in a cabinet).  I figured if on scene and the pt is allergic, I can switch quickly.


----------



## KEVD18

mikie333 said:


> Duty uniform: pager, knife.
> 
> I often wear my bunker pants on many calls (depending on the weather too).  It only has two rear pockets.  I have extra gloves and a pen in there.  And I just did this tonight, on the suspenders, I put a glove holder (black Velcro thing) and going to carry non-latex gloves in it.  The rigs have nonlatex but not as easy to get to (in a cabinet).  I figured if on scene and the pt is allergic, I can switch quickly.



you guys still carry latex? they have been removed from all the trucks in my area. i must say i miss latex gloves though. nothing fits like latex


----------



## mikie

KEVD18 said:


> you guys still carry latex? they have been removed from all the trucks in my area. i must say i miss latex gloves though. nothing fits like latex



Ya, I am a fan of the nitrle myself, but we're told not to use them unless the pt. has suspeced allergy to latex.  Everything else in the truck is latex-free.  

I think the dept's biggest reason is cost of gloves


----------



## fortsmithman

Maglight flashlight holder
Minimaglight in holster
Pager
Winchester Multitool in holster
Keys
Glove pouch


----------



## LE-EMT

Probably not appropriate but I figured I would add.  
Gun(Glock Model 22)(Drop Leg Holster)
2 15 Rnd Magazines
Weak Sided weapon retention knife
Tazer (2 spare cartridges) 
2 pairs of cuffs
26 In Expandable Manadanock Autolock Baton
Mk 4 OC Spray
Radio (Mic and ear piece)
cell Phone (blue tooth)
Stinger LED 
4D cell Maglite 
Right Cargo pocket wallet, Keys, Rescue knife ( seatbelt knife with a spring loaded window punch)
Left cargo pocket Gloves both kevlar lined search and nitrle for the bleeders, FI  cards, extra set of cuffs
Shirt pocket.. Digital voice recorder (CYA), Cuff key, Some form of mint( for after the pit stop at the local Thai Joint)
My duty rig weights about 20-30lbs


----------



## MAC4NH

On the belt, pager, portable radio, cell phone, glove pouch, knife, minimaglight in holster.

In cargo pockets, leather gloves, shears, hemostat (leftover from the old days when the ALS hung a KVO bag for every patient.  You could clip the bag to your shirt so it keeps flowing), extra pen.


----------



## mikie

LE-EMT said:


> Probably not appropriate but I figured I would add.
> Gun(Glock Model 22)(Drop Leg Holster)
> 2 15 Rnd Magazines
> Weak Sided weapon retention knife
> Tazer (2 spare cartridges)
> 2 pairs of cuffs
> 26 In Expandable Manadanock Autolock Baton
> Mk 4 OC Spray
> Radio (Mic and ear piece)
> cell Phone (blue tooth)
> Stinger LED
> 4D cell Maglite
> Right Cargo pocket wallet, Keys, Rescue knife ( seatbelt knife with a spring loaded window punch)
> Left cargo pocket Gloves both kevlar lined search and nitrle for the bleeders, FI  cards, extra set of cuffs
> Shirt pocket.. Digital voice recorder (CYA), Cuff key, Some form of mint( for after the pit stop at the local Thai Joint)
> My duty rig weights about 20-30lbs



How many blue lights do you have on your car though?! 

-how do you carry all of that and not throw out your back or get stabbed in the back by it?


----------



## LE-EMT

-how do you carry all of that and not throw out your back or get stabbed in the back by it?  Mikie333


Well sir it is a talent learned back in the days of ok I am full of it.  basically you move every thing forward........ unfortunate if you have a protruding mid section...  You never want anything behind your hips.... Ofc safety...... If you were to fall, be pushed, or for what ever reason land on you back with something back there well I am sure I don't need to tell you folk the damage that could incur.  Paralysis at worst.  Plus when you sit in the patrol car its not comfortable to feel a baton or flashlight digging into your bumm or back.  To answer your question.... I have a bad back and well I do alot of sitting while wearing my belt..
OH and LOTS of blue lights sir lots of blue lights


----------



## jordanfstop

*Since a lot of people have been putting more than their belt..*

Okay, here's officially everything that I carry with me on my usual day at my usual vollie/paid place.

Upper- 

White Class B shirt with some company undershirt
Silver collar brass.
ID card that contains my EMT card, BBP card, CPR card, & HazMat index.
Shield with bars.
Pen
Penlight in holder. 
Some EMS pin.
Pockets include cigarettes/lighter, multi-tool, Tide-To-Go, Band-Aids, Field Guide, Gum, notepads.



Lower-

Straight Legged Pants.
"Red (bio-hazard) bag" in back pocket.
Wallet.
Bunch of pens in pockets.
Pocket Knife
Duty boots

Regular belt+Duty belt.

Duty Belt includes four belt keepers, two glove holders with three gloves each, Shears, Cell Phone, Keys, EDP gloves, Radio with speaker mic


----------



## FireNinja

A Radio and nothing else. I leave the utility belt to Batman.


----------



## BossyCow

FireNinja said:


> A Radio and nothing else. I leave the utility belt to Batman.



Batman isn't usually on scene, that's why I like to bring along my own personal, fully stocked new-guy! They not only have every gadget known to man, but they can also help lift patients!


----------



## FireNinja

Yeah I agree the new guys are great for that.


----------



## TgerFoxMark

BossyCow said:


> I really want to see a post on this thread by that guy who drives his own ambulance and admits to being 'a bit of a whacker'



Yeah im here, i will admit to what i carry.
iPhone (cell, pda, music, web, email, this site..)
Pager 
Leatherman, Always at the ready, but in a secured holster. 
Glove pouch. Nitrile. I am latex sens.
Shears
Wallet
Badge (required, Fugly)
Misc personal stuff (gum, ect)
Radio
3 Ink Pens, 3 colors. black blue red.
Penlight
littman.
Keys
Flip guide.
More Gloves. (never can find ones that fit on the rig)
4x4's 
tape, 2 rolls.
Ham radio if I am on standby. (passes the time, SO is a ham as well)
misc bandaids
O2 Key/ mini regulator.
hand sanitizer.
small notebook, Doodles, Refrences ect.
Other stuff gets shoved in as needed.
If its a bad night, Maglight, 4D 3w LED
Glucose Gel.
Thats all i can think of. I went for things that have more than one use, rather than lots of extra things.

If i have a bad area to work in that night, the following is added
BPV,
stun pen,
and my usual RUN LIKE HELL card
(got mugged on shift once.)


----------



## ErinCooley

lt. shirt pocket.. money and debit card, pen in the pen slot

cell phone on belt

lip gloss in right pant pocket, 2 pairs of gloves in left pant pocket

shears, pen light and sharpie on right leg pocket


----------



## mikie

TgerFoxMark said:


> Glucose Gel.



Why? Not trying to be mean, but why carry that, I would assume it's already in your meds bag which you would have with you already if you were on a call?


----------



## TgerFoxMark

Because its for me, And i dont like the flavor we carry on the rig.


----------



## mikie

TgerFoxMark said:


> Because its for me, And i dont like the flavor we carry on the rig.



Ha!  What flavor is yours/does your rig carry?  I never really noticed if they were flavored (but I figured they ought to be)


----------



## TgerFoxMark

we carry some nasty pina colada stuff. I buy a strawberry flavor from CVS.


----------



## mikie

TgerFoxMark said:


> we carry some nasty pina colada stuff. I buy a strawberry flavor from CVS.



So since it's for you, and if you don't mind my asking, do you need it often on the job?


----------



## TgerFoxMark

mikie333 said:


> So since it's for you, and if you don't mind my asking, do you need it often on the job?



not too often. I tend to have it as a just in case.  We get some screwed up runs that take forever. I have had to use it twice. Usually when we get a day when we can barely get to a gas station. Its a one of THOSE days type item.


----------



## mdkemt

Lets see
*looks at waist*
Flashligh in holster, radio clip, keychain clip, cellhone clip and medication holder for ampules.

Thats it.

MDKEMT


----------



## philfry

Cell. Radio when on duty. Stupid ID Badge that is required.  Maybe a pair of gloves in a pocket and shears (every time I forget them someone asks for them... usually at the ER).  Hate having tons of stuff in my pockets or on my duty belt.  I never leave the truck without a bag from the unit on scenes... should have everything I need there.


----------



## DBieniek

Black boots, blue ****ies, gray polo shirt and a generic little ID tag. To answer the question I keep nothing on my belt.


----------



## CFRBryan347768

DBieniek said:


> Black boots, blue ****ies, gray polo shirt and a generic little ID tag. To answer the question I keep nothing on my belt.



not even a radio or cell phone??=D


----------



## KEVD18

DBieniek said:


> Black boots, blue ****ies, gray polo shirt and a generic little ID tag. To answer the question I keep nothing on my belt.



couldnt you have just started with "i keep nothing on my belt" and be done with it??? did that little rundown of your uniform do something for you?


----------



## DBieniek

Bryan, my cell phone is in my pocket and our company uses the nextel network to contact us. I did have the batman belt at one time however.


----------



## mikeylikesit

my belt holds.....my pants up.


----------



## traumateam1

Well on my belt I carry:

Trauma Scissors
Glove Pouch
Cell Phone
Radio (sometimes)
Pager (sometimes)
Pocket Mask (if doing standby F/A and walking around)
And then my Penlight in my shirt pocket and a pen and little note book for notes. (meds, vitals, etc)


----------



## medicdan

As expected, the amount of crap I carry has decreased, but I have found new tools that I will never give up. Possibly the most versatile and important thing I carry, I was taught by a preceptor (and now my permanent partner), and that is Index Cards. Just 10 or 20 with a small binder clip always live in my right shirt pocket. As long as I always put them back, they are a quick place to write down call info (and refer back to), take down patient info on emergencies, make (and keep) my own cheat-sheets, hold doors open, and share information with my partner.


----------



## karaya

TgerFoxMark said:


> Yeah im here, i will admit to what i carry.
> iPhone (cell, pda, music, web, email, this site..)
> Pager
> Leatherman, Always at the ready, but in a secured holster.
> Glove pouch. Nitrile. I am latex sens.
> Shears
> Wallet
> Badge (required, Fugly)
> Misc personal stuff (gum, ect)
> Radio
> 3 Ink Pens, 3 colors. black blue red.
> Penlight
> littman.
> Keys
> Flip guide.
> More Gloves. (never can find ones that fit on the rig)
> 4x4's
> tape, 2 rolls.
> Ham radio if I am on standby. (passes the time, SO is a ham as well)
> misc bandaids
> O2 Key/ mini regulator.
> hand sanitizer.
> small notebook, Doodles, Refrences ect.
> Other stuff gets shoved in as needed.
> If its a bad night, Maglight, 4D 3w LED
> Glucose Gel.
> Thats all i can think of. I went for things that have more than one use, rather than lots of extra things.
> 
> If i have a bad area to work in that night, the following is added
> BPV,
> stun pen,
> and my usual RUN LIKE HELL card
> (got mugged on shift once.)


 
How in hell do you walk with all that stuff strapped on yourself? My cojones would be on the ground! :unsure:


----------



## MedicineMan975

Nothing but my BlackBerry. I hate, with a burning passion, carrying things on my belt or in my pockets. So, I invested in an attache case ( and just for the record it is *not* a man purse.:glare I keep everything I could possibly need while pulling a 12, 24, or 48 hour shift. But for posting purposes, here is a quick synopsis of what I carry:


Clipboard
County Map Book
Protocols
Various Textbooks
A plethora of pens
4-5 Tarascon pocket guides
ALS flip guides
The all important PSP (spend close to $300 dollars just to play Lunar Lander and Missile Command. Go figure.)
Wallet
PDA (still has all my med programs on it.)
Various hygienic amenities
and last but not least my  bills!


----------



## phunguy

We have to carry fanny packs


----------



## LucidResq

phunguy said:


> We have to carry fanny packs



Seriously? That sucks. Do you work for an ambulance company? 


I always carry:
- 2 pens 
- notebook with plethora of useful info and phone #s taped to the covers
- radio
- required glove/CPR mask pouch

When I'm not out in the field for SAR stuff I also carry:
- shears
- pager
- cell phone
- ID & key card for HQ
- a few bandaids when we work events because I will inevitably be asked for them about 800 times. 

However on SAR missions and trainings we are all required to carry a pack with personal supplies - minimum enough food/water for ourselves and a victim for 48 hrs. I could probably live out of that thing for 2 months easy, and I'm a minimalist compared to everyone else on the team.


----------



## phunguy

EMT in a crisis response unit for a fire department. So EMT is a small part of what I do BHS is a majority. It looks like I will be on with medical responders unit soon with the local sheriffs office. Then I am sure since EMT will be my main job I will have all kinds of stuff.


----------



## ErinCooley

Jon said:


> What about your road safety fob??? :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:



I HATE that stupid :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: system...


----------



## ErinCooley

Now that I have a permanant station and truck, what I carry has decreased.  

I carry my AMR Road Safety fob on my shoulder, 2 pens, trauma shears, a little girly-man wallet in my back pocket and a pack of gum.  Everything else stays at the station and I grab as needed (flashlight if its dark, raincoat if its raining, etc)  I also keep my cell phone on the truck visor.  If we go in somewhere, I carry the portable.


----------



## LucidResq

ErinCooley said:


> I carry my AMR Road Safety fob on my shoulder..




What the hell is a road safety fob?


----------



## KEVD18

just one more of amr's facist employee control reforms

theres a system installed on every amr truck(or at least that was the original plan). before you start the engine, you have to wave this little transmitter infrom of the sensor. this way, they know whos driving. there are sensors in the truck that measure acceleration, braking and turning to evaluate driving that causes excessive wear and tear. there are two buttons in the rear of the vehicle, one inside and one outside. within a few seconds of shifting into reverse, one of these buttons needs to be pressed thus insuring that you have a back up spotter. anytime a violation of the parameters of the system is recorded, you can get gigged by the company.


----------



## LucidResq

Holy :censored::censored::censored::censored:! I'm glad I don't work for them. I can see why a program like this would be put in place, but that sounds pretty excessive.


----------



## rhan101277

KEVD18 said:


> just one more of amr's facist employee control reforms
> 
> theres a system installed on every amr truck(or at least that was the original plan). before you start the engine, you have to wave this little transmitter infrom of the sensor. this way, they know whos driving. there are sensors in the truck that measure acceleration, braking and turning to evaluate driving that causes excessive wear and tear. there are two buttons in the rear of the vehicle, one inside and one outside. within a few seconds of shifting into reverse, one of these buttons needs to be pressed thus insuring that you have a back up spotter. anytime a violation of the parameters of the system is recorded, you can get gigged by the company.



I was thinking about working for them after school, but now I wonder.  I don't want a checklist before I can drive-off or crank-up.


----------



## ErinCooley

It also measures speed... we can't go over 76 with l&s, 74 w/out...  about 15 miles of heavily travelled interstate is in my zone.. we get flipped off very often because we can't go as fast as the flow of traffic


----------



## CFRBryan347768

rhan101277 said:


> I was thinking about working for them after school, but now I wonder.  I don't want a checklist before I can drive-off or crank-up.



It's not like this is cheap stuff...


----------



## Jon

rhan101277 said:


> I was thinking about working for them after school, but now I wonder.  I don't want a checklist before I can drive-off or crank-up.


it really isn't that bad... it becomes second nature. Turn the ignition key, hit the fob, and you are good to go. When you go to back up, after engaging reverse, your spotter (partner) presses the button on the inside/outside.


----------



## mycrofft

*For jail nursing (I do the man-downs etc)...*

I wear scrubs over a five year old TOTES mini waist-pack with compartments sewn on/in for cell phone (three pairs of gloves in there), velcro change pouch (keys), single-zippered 3X3 pouch behind it (1-LED minilight, keys if they need to be SECURED), 4X4 double-zippered pouch (money, personal stuff), two other "hidden" pouches I stuff with gloves if it's gonna be a bad one, and a small pouch I keep a nine-LED, three-AA battery shorty light strapped into. I keep two cells phones (personal and Sheriff's) clipped or strapped onto the other side. Then I flip my shirt tails over it.

The real stuff goes into the nine year old camera bag I use for a jump kit. Camera bags are good because you can get them on sale, in various colors, they are padded, the compartments can be shifted in the better ones, they are built not to let stuff fall out, and are generally cheaper than their EMS counterparts because there's no patient care product liability for them if I use it against their instructions.

When I was an EMT: one holster with Eveready "Captain's" penlight, Tetrasnips, period. (That was before Univesal Precautions). Oh, yes, leeches and evil spirit sticks too.

When I was in the field with the Guard: not on belt, BDU's had pockets with Swiss army knife and small brand name Visegrips with wire cutters, and I carried my Estwing geologist's pick. Medical supplies in my jump bag, and I've not been able to find that model bag ever since; NATO rucksack works pretty well and Indian heavy duty knockoffs are under $30 online.

Had enough? Have ya? Huh?


----------



## Medic9

I guess I am a light weight or wacker depending on who you ask. I have my pager and cell phone on my belt. In my right cargo pocket I have my protocol book, a small notebook and an EMS field guide (for spelling when I get those brain farts) in the outside pocket, trauma shears and two pens.


----------



## IrishMedic

ok well,  on my belt i just carry Maglite, 4D Maglite Holder, Rescue tool/Knife, Leather radio holster. 

in my BDUs' I carry Shears and a Hemostat, Penlight, Pen, ALS fieldguide, lil notepad for vitals etc...thats is my right leg, on my left leg, just gloves and band aids....

My stet is on the dash board or the jump kit or round my neck when on scene...

When im on the Mountain Bike for Special events i have a heavier duty belt that i carry an adult n ped pocket mask; Finger Pulse Ox Monitor...

and i have my newbie for everything else...ha ha you name it he'll have it...My partner actually pulled out a SAM Pelvis Splint one day!!!!! from his personal bag!!!!! fair play to him...

I also carry like a small back pack when on duty that has some reference material, an Emergency Multilingual Phrasebook and some other misc stuff....drinks  snacks etc....Ipod and fm transmitter for it!!!! very important for those long transfers


----------



## ILemt

This is what i have when Im wearing my ems trousers at work
In the usual pockets:
car keys
cell phone
pocket knife/multitool
wallet
handkerchief 

in the bellows pocket: 
a mini notebook and pen for vitals
EMS Shears

In the glove pouch (sewn into the pants)
2 pair nitrile gloves

I also carry my radio (kenwood) and a mini mag on my belt
(normal belt, not a duty belt)

I dont see the need for alot of crapola, i carry what i need nothing else


----------



## EMTSteve

- Personal Cell
- Company Pager
- Company Radio
- Company ID Badge
- Mini Maglight
- Trama scissors


----------



## fortsmithman

I just bought a new belt for my ems uniform its black and leather and all i will carry on it will be my pager.   Although i do wear a duty belt i war that one at my full time job where I am responsible for security.


----------



## firemedic7982

You guys like to load down with too much stuff. 

Wallet. Truck Keys, Cell, Radio. Thats it!!!

Dont carry shears, theyre on the truck, and in the jump bag. Either way they're already by me. Hemos and all that other stuff.... in the bag. If I need to have it, I let them buy it.


----------



## Flight-LP

Ditto.............

I keep it simple. Nothing on the belt, except my radio. Even that is usually on my vest. All I carry on me is my wallet with passport, my ID badges, and my keys. No pagers, no cell phone (not allowed anyways), No EMS guide (should know the info anyways, besides its not like I have time to read it if I need it!), no flashlight (got one on my helmet). Shears are on my vest, hemostats do me no good unless they are sterile (i've never really understood those who carry 3 pairs in their pants pockets?!?), and everything else I need is in my pack. So outside of the rare occasion of having to get all "geared up", I keep it pretty light and low key.....................................


----------



## EMT120

Only carry shears, of course the cell phone and portable radio. and thats it.


----------



## traumateam1

Welcome EMT120 to EMTLife! :beerchug:


----------



## TransportJockey

On my belt: Leatherman and depending on when and where I am during the night radio and/or pager, gloves tucked into a belt loop when out of the truck on a call, o2 wrench hanging from a caribiner, cell phone

Pockets:
Slash pockets - change and unit key
Left cargo - wallet
right cargo - steth
right cargo tools - shears, 2 pens, penlight, knife, maglite, tape


----------



## Rh_emt-p

pager, radio, glove pouch, phone, leatherman, seatbelt cutter, notebook, penlight, and cpr mask.


----------



## "Doc" Fox

Uncle Mikes Pro-3 Nylon duty belt
Company issued Nextel
CPR Barrier mask in nylon pouch
2prs. of non-latex gloves in nylon pouch
Personal Nextel
Sure Fire 6P in nylon pouch
Gerber Mutli-tool in nylon pouch
Key clip

I like nylon duty gear, it's easier to clean, and does not absorb fluids, like leather duty gear does.


----------



## medic417

I carry nothing.


----------



## reaper

I am still trying to figure out why field providers are carrying a face mask?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q

reaper said:


> I am still trying to figure out why field providers are carrying a *face mask*?



Like a Jason or Freddy mask?  Easy... cause it scares the crap out of the psych patients!    j/k


----------



## HotelCo

I have one of those stethoscope holders that clip onto my belt (in the hospital). On the rig... nothing.


----------



## "Doc" Fox

I've always carried one since I was 14, and in the Boy Scouts, that's when I had my first CPR cert.


----------



## exodus

"Doc" Fox said:


> Uncle Mikes Pro-3 Nylon duty belt
> Company issued Nextel
> CPR Barrier mask in nylon pouch
> 2prs. of non-latex gloves in nylon pouch
> Personal Nextel
> Sure Fire 6P in nylon pouch
> Gerber Mutli-tool in nylon pouch
> Key clip
> 
> I like nylon duty gear, it's easier to clean, and does not absorb fluids, like leather duty gear does.



Wacka wacka!   You don't need all that lol.


----------



## nomofica

Cell phone on belt
pens/pen light in pockets

gunna get all whacker soon with these events i'm vollying for.


----------



## "Doc" Fox

exodus said:


> Wacka wacka!   You don't need all that lol.



You should have seen what I carried when I was a Police Officer....now, that was a lot of gear


----------



## nomofica

I also carry a basic CPR face shield and a pair of gloves on the inside pocket of my jacket, and have ever since my First Aid/CPR C training a while back.:blush:


----------



## mycrofft

*I'd probably put a CPR mask on backwards.*

Has it an elastic headband? Can you see well enough to cross the street at night?B)


----------



## SauceyEMT

"Doc" Fox said:


> You should have seen what I carried when I was a Police Officer....now, that was a lot of gear



Glock 22 w/M3 light, 2 spare mags, OC, ASP baton, 2 sets of cuffs, stinger flashlight, glove pouch, radio, and soon a taser. h34r:


----------



## firemedic7982

Radio, Blackberry, and a flashlight at night.


----------



## Afflixion

back on the ambulance:
belt was just radio and pager carried gloves rolled up in my cargo pocket had pen in shirt (we wore polos ewe.) phone in pocket, trauma shears in trauma shear pocket. and ears around neck or in cargo pocket.

in hospital:
no belt with scrubs but carried pager, ears and phone.

army/ TacMedic:
belt consists of knife, velkret. IBA has velkret, seatbelt cutter (have to though noone wears seatbelts here...)  'biner, tactical nomex gloves, IFAK (improved first aid kit) 6 magazine, 2 gernades (1 smoke 1 frag) in pants is POS M9 pistol with 2 mags. ROE card, trauma shears, notepad. and on my back is my aidbag and im not going to spend 30minutes writing out the contents of that haha


----------



## lucky13

*What do you carry ???*

I just got a pair of 5.11 tac pants and wow there's a lot of pockets !!!
Got me thinking about what usefull gear all you pros actually carry in all those pockets.
Thx


----------



## Tigger

Not to be unwelcoming or anything but this topic has been discussed at length multiple times. 

Scroll down to the bottom of the page and there are already a few results for you!


----------



## lucky13

I looked on about 8 pgs 
Sry ... Admins delete if needed


----------



## socalmedic

I try not to carry anything besides a pair of gloves. my partner usually makes me that at least the monitor.


once the new wears off you will get tired of carrying all that junk with you.


----------



## abckidsmom

I have a leatherman and an otterbox case on my belt.  In my pocket, I carry my debit card and a pair of gloves.


----------



## lucky13

I'm not in the field yet. ... Don't want be the FNG and a whacker !


----------



## lightsandsirens5

I carry gloves and a few pens mostly. And of course my wallet and phone. Maybe a flashlight. And sometimes I stuff my stethoscope in one of the side pockets.

Oh, and gum. I'm like stinking addicted to orbit raspberry mint gum.


----------



## Achilles

abckidsmom said:


> I have a leatherman and an otterbox case on my belt.  In my pocket, I carry my* debit* card and a pair of gloves.


i call it an DEBT card because that's what it seems to do :sad:


lightsandsirens5 said:


> I carry gloves and a few pens mostly. And of course my wallet and phone. Maybe a flashlight. And sometimes I stuff my stethoscope in one of the side pockets.
> 
> Oh, and gum. I'm like stinking addicted to orbit raspberry mint gum.



X 2 on the gloves. Carry a pen your pt's can use/ steel and you that only you will use. a clip on flashlight is nice as well as stated above


----------



## abckidsmom

My leatherman has a small LED flashlight that's in the same case.  I use it all the time.


----------



## Medic Tim

Where I work we all wear the 2in duty belts.(part of the uniform) some don't carry anything . I have a cell phone case, pager case, small flashlight and a swivel radio clip thing. Wallet and gloves(leather or hatch weather depending) in right cargo. Field guides/acls etc in left cargo. Sometimes a have a leatherman or rescue knife in my side pocket.


----------



## bigbaldguy

I carry a couple protein bars, a really bright but small flashlight (on overnight shifts), a small 5 inch pair of bandage scissors (no shears), my wallet, my cellphone, eye drops, Chapstick, a pair of nitrile coated cotton gloves that I mainly use when lifting homeless folks and when I have to climb into the backseat of an MVA when there's broken glass, a pen that also has a pupil light and 2 sets of extra nitrile gloves. Sounds like a lot now that I've written it all out.


----------



## citizensoldierny

Well if I weighed my pants they would probably be about 10 pounds on any given day. Right front empty, left front empty, right back wallet, left empty right cargo mini tac light clipped in , right now it is a 5.11 atac a1, gloves, purell, and Nite eyes s-clips for hanging bags, left cargo notebook and narcs, gerber on belt and spring clip with O2 wrench and way to many keys


----------



## DesertMedic66

Wallet, cellphone, keys, Chapstick, gloves, a knife, a pager, radio, and then a PPE pouch that is required by the company.


----------



## mycrofft

Buy pants with fewer pockets.

In the field, used to carry in BDU's: swiss army kife, 6" ViseGrips, tropical chapstick, bandaids and alcohol wipes, braided nylon twine, MRE leftovers, heavy snacks (cornuts, jerky, granola bars), double-AA battery flashlight, wallet, keys, oxygen "O" ring, spare O2 wrench, spiral pad , pens, sharpee markers. I ALWAYS had my aid bag with me.

Now, retired and wearing relaxed fit jeans: swiss army knife, penknife, a few bucks, notepad, pen, wallet. My personal kit is where I can find it.


----------



## medichopeful

Penlight/flashlight, wallet, iPhone, knife (sometimes), trauma shears (sometimes), keys, gloves, notebook, pen (sometimes goes in my shirt)and Burt's Bees (LOVE the stuff).  All literature I need is on my phone!


----------



## Tigger

We don't have cargo pants since the company wants to project the same image it did in the 80s/90s.

Given that, a pair of wadded gloves, a pen, wallet, and gerber locker. iPhone on belt, along with shears occasionally.

I HATE our pants, stoopid wool/poly blend.


----------



## lucky13

Basically everything you need should be in the bag ! 
Thx


----------



## Jon

I'm gonna bump this up because of recent discussion in another thread. As old as this thread is, it's still getting talked about.


----------



## Ace 227

Civilian side:
(For starters, I hate having things around my legs so I don't use cargo pockets)
-CRKT M16 knife in my right pocket
-iPhone also in right pocket
-glove pouch on belt
-Gerber on belt
-Company/County radio on belt

Military side:
-Gerber on belt
-CRKT in right pocket
-Velket TQ on belt loops
-Safariland holster(M9) on belt(As mentioned, I can't stand drop leg holsters)
-Depending on the type of armor we are using I will have 1-2 medical pouches. One for Hemorrhage(2 CATs, 2 ETBs, 2 Combat Gauze, 1 NAR Saline lock kit, 1 Pair gloves), and one for Airway/Breathing(2 NPAs, 1 Surg Cric kit, 2 14ga. 3.25" needles, 2 Hyfin chest seals, 1 roll 3" tape, 1 headlamp).
-IFAK
-3 double stack M4 mag pouches
-Canteen pouch with a 500ml saline/hextend bag and IV start kit.
-Aid bag


----------



## OfficerEvenEMT

I carry a .40cal gun in a holster, radio in holster, OC and baton holsters, pouch for my gloves and CPR mask, handcuff pouch. That's about it. Every year or so something new gets added. We still don't have tazers™, but I suspect that'll get added soon.

I wear a duty belt that is secured to my regular belt via clamp-type thing.


----------



## DrParasite

wow, I can't even remember everything, it's been that long since I have worn it.

let's see...... swivel holster for radio, leather gloves, horizontal holster holding (trauma sheers, knockoff leatherman, and metal oxygen key), glove pouch with 2 pairs of gloves, and vertical flashlight holster with a fenix flashlight.

but lately I just wear the swivel holster on my belt and the flashlight in my pocket.  and trauma sheers in my cargo pants pocket.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

Pants. Technically.


----------



## Bullets

When im just an EMT
Radio is in a radio strap, with a glove pouch and sheers tucked between the pouch and the strap with a leather strap the retains the sheers to the strap so the dont get caught along with my key set
CRKT M16 knife in right slash pocket
Fat Ivan Door chock in left slash pocket
Department ID, Pen, notepad and Leatherman 300 Monarch in Left chest 
Galaxy SIII in otterbox defender in right chest 
Wallet back left
Add a streamlight stinger at night, or maybe a polytac on the radio strap if im lazy or in a station where i can sleep

As a Cop/EMT
Clockwise from my buckle looking down
OC, Cuff on a Lift-the-dot strap, Glock .40, Cuffs in a flapped holder, sheers tucked behind a glove pouch, Skeletool, Radio, Pelican 7060, Asp, 2 Mags
CRKT M16 in right slash pocket
Fat Ivan Door chock in left slash pocket
Department ID, Pen, notepad and Leatherman 300 Monarch in Left chest 
Galaxy SIII in otterbox defender in right chest 
Wallet back left


Trying to get my department to approve a new holster so i can carry a light on it


----------



## mycrofft

NO, not me.


----------



## mycrofft

OfficerEvenEMT said:


> I carry a .40cal gun in a holster, radio in holster, OC and baton holsters, pouch for my gloves and CPR mask, handcuff pouch. That's about it. Every year or so something new gets added. We still don't have tazers™, but I suspect that'll get added soon.
> 
> I wear a duty belt that is secured to my regular belt via clamp-type thing.



And half an hour code 7 to use the bathroom.


----------



## Tri Cert Lad

Years ago, when I was on a unit, I had a simple double leather holster, with just a pair of bandage scissors and a penlight.

One afternoon, while using the restroom at a store, a young man stopped me outside and wanted to buy my scissors (thinking they were something else), and pointing to my holster, for which I pulled the scissors out and he realized his mistake.

He knew we weren't cops because the Ambulance was parked right there in front and he wanted to buy a pair of forceps from us, later on, we were very sure he was going to use them to smoke some joints with, and my partner and I got a good laugh at his mistake.

When I first started in the 70's, the old time, ambulance attendants would pin a large safety pin under their armpit and slip a pair of bandage scissors into the safety pin opening and would carry their scissors under their armpit, ready to use quickly.

Fast forward to the 80's, and we had a Paramedic who carried half his unit on his belt, I wonder why everyone called him "Batman" [BIG GRIN].


----------



## kodymakesnoise

*what do you have on person when you take a call*

New to the site so hello
My first post is the question of what do you keep in your pockets/on your belt for a call

I've got
2 sizes of shears
A multitool
A flashlight
A pen light
Spare gloves
Pad of paper
Pen
Want to get a oxygen wrench and a flip guide


----------



## Achilles

kodybreakssht said:


> New to the site so hello
> My first post is the question of what do you keep in your pockets/on your belt for a call
> 
> I've got
> 2 sizes of shears
> A multitool
> A flashlight
> A pen light
> Spare gloves
> Pad of paper
> Pen
> Want to get a oxygen wrench and a flip guide



Welcome to the forums, Ya da ya da ya. Some blah blah blah.

Alright.
couple spare gloves, 
shears are great
this question has been asked before
I write BP and other stuff on my glove.
two pens one for PT and one that no one but me uses.
What's is the multi tool for?


----------



## NYMedic828

When I was new... Everything that would fit on my waste...


Now...

Shears
Flashlight
Narcotics pouch (i keep gloves in it too)
Care report if I'm teching.


O and a pen. I don't wear a watch anymore... its annoying. 

Honestly they are lucky if I have my uniform on... (just kidding)




Shears come in more than one size?
Why do you need an O2 wrench if you have a multi tool? I use the notch in the stairchair to twist the O2 valve.


----------



## TransportJockey

Uniform and pen. My basic carries everything else. ALS... don't lifting... err... stuff


----------



## firecoins

Gloves. Scope, o2 wrench


----------



## NYMedic828

TransportJockey said:


> Uniform and pen. My basic carries everything else. ALS... don't lifting... err... stuff



Basic lifting service. Your mean.


----------



## DesertMedic66

PPE pouch (company required). Pen and a notepad. Also a pager (company required). 

Everything else I wear on a daily basis (watch, cellular device, wallet, etc).


----------



## TransportJockey

NYMedic828 said:


> Basic lifting service. Your mean.



Lol those who have been around a while know I'm getting sarcastic. Honestly I carry my scope, pen, pen light,  and a pair of shears. I do have a bag in the truck with hard copies of the flip guides I have in my phone and a few extra toys


----------



## VFlutter

Achilles said:


> What's is the multi tool for?



What _isn't_ a multitool for? The possibilities are endless... 

I really don't have to carry much with me since in the hospital each room has a cart stocked full of supplies. I usually have a couple flushes (which is technically against JCHAO but I'm a rebel), sterile luer caps, an assortment of pens/markers, hemostat, penlight, and my stethoscope.


----------



## medicsb

Oh mam, I'm realizing that I used to carry a lot...

2 pens
note pad
Pocket Drug Guide
Tarascon's Emergency Medicine book
Leatherman
Glove pouch
Stethoscope w/ light attached on the bell
Shears (often forgot)
Bougie (yeah, carried my own, so I didn't have to search for it)
Watch

Of course that's not including the pager, radio, and work phone.

Tarascon and drug guide would now be replaced w/ my iphone if i were back on the street.


----------



## Smash

I need to get an oxygen wrench, I haven't wrenched any oxygen for so long...

I'll reprise my answer from a much earlier time: On calls I carry my keys, my wallet and the chip on my shoulder.


----------



## NomadicMedic

My load has lightened significantly. 

Radio, pager, narc keys, shears, 2 pens and my phone. 

I used to carry a ton. Now, less is more.


----------



## kodymakesnoise

In response to earlier questions 
I guess technically 1 pair of shears one tape cutter
And my multitool is fof wicked titty twisters on unruly PT... or just to have incase I need it I carry it daily so it just is on my belt

I should start doing that with my pens instead of alcohol prepping it every call.


----------



## medichopeful

medicsb said:


> Stethoscope w/ light attached on the bell



I was thinking of getting one of these.  How do you like it?


----------



## medicsb

medichopeful said:


> I was thinking of getting one of these.  How do you like it?



Love it.  Been using one for years, back when you could seemingly only get them from drug reps.  The only catch is to make sure you hold it firmly to the bell when auscultating as its movement can add noise.


----------



## medichopeful

medicsb said:


> Love it.  Been using one for years, back when you could seemingly only get them from drug reps.  The only catch is to make sure you hold it firmly to the bell when auscultating as its movement can add noise.



That's one of the things that's making me hesitant, in addition to how it will mess with how I like to hold it.  They're cheap, though, maybe I'll give it a try!


----------



## CritterNurse

When I respond, I grab my stethoscope (usually kept by the kitchen door or in my car) which I have attached a watch to. I take my cell-phone, wallet, and epi-pen out of my purse and put them in my pockets (I don't take my purse on calls). I keep a couple pairs of gloves and a pen in the arm-rest of my car, along with a small notebook. Everything else I could want is on the ambulance. I keep my radio on me when I'm able to respond.

In my jacket pockets there is usually a couple packs of chewing gum, both regular and caffeinated.

If by chance the call is close enough to my house where I could walk to scene faster than I could drive to the firehouse, I have a department issued jump kit that I will take and radio in that I'm going direct on foot. Otherwise, the jump kit stays home.


----------



## VFlutter

medichopeful said:


> That's one of the things that's making me hesitant, in addition to how it will mess with how I like to hold it.  They're cheap, though, maybe I'll give it a try!



I bought the ADC clip-on light and the first time I clicked the button it broke and wouldn't turn off. I took it back and got another one which broke within a few days. It was very useful but horrible quality. Maybe a different brand would be better.


----------



## Amberlamps916

As much as I can carry.


----------



## Chris07

multiple pairs of gloves in my pocket, pen, pager, Hand held (if first on)...and thats it.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Wallet, phone, sharpie, shears, flashlight, radio, narcs and narc keys. Stethoscope wanders from my pocket to hanging on the map light in the cab between calls. 

Ew, that's a lot.


----------



## 46Young

Pen, wallet, SmartPhone. My employer provides the rest. I grab what I need from the back of the bus.


----------



## Trashtruck

On my belt: Nothing.
In my pockets: wallet, cell, and a pen.


----------



## Fish

When I was new? Nothing but the radio and spare gloves...

Now? Pair of eyeware, sparegloves, radio, and shears


----------



## shfd739

Pen,sharpie,notepad/flip guide/knife in cargo pocket-never really use them, shears-depends on if I feel like carrying them, narcs on belt, unit cell phone in pocket, personal phone, WANTYNU oxygen wrench and lately at night I've been carrying a Black Diamond head lamp in a cargo pocket. Hands free light is awesome.


----------



## Aprz

Gloves, pen, and notepad.


----------



## Milla3P

n7lxi said:


> narc keys, .



No Knox Box style key vault?

I don't know if I'm a mess or if I don't care or what... I carry a Pedi Wheel (quick, it's 2AM and you need to give a 3 year old adenosine) and a pen light.


----------



## Clare

Belt:  Portable radio, drug pouch (fentanyl and morphine) and a holster with shears and a couple clamps 

On person: Vehicle keys and immobiliser (if driving), stethoscope. a couple pens, phone, pocket version of CPG and watch.


----------



## mycrofft

Depends if I'm going rural or not.

If I'm working in a civilian tent, I bring a carabiner or two (steel ones, not aluminum) to hang my pack and jacket off the ground using tent's rigging or etc. From now on, I will also bring some braided nylon cord as well, either net twine or parachute cord, to help secure the tent.

When I worked ambulance: shears, good penlight, swiss army knife, wallet, pad and pen.

Guard field support: my aid kit by my side at all times, the above plus small Visegrips (name brand with wire cutter), bigger flashlight and red filter, and food in my leg pockets. And water & a MCU2/P mask/MOPP4 kit.

I've owned three combo tools now and I don't find them good enough.


----------



## Sandog

Iphone, 1 partially eaten snickers bar, 1 stick of juicy fruit, and 2 quarters.


----------



## Sandog

mycrofft said:


> Depends if I'm going rural or not.
> 
> If I'm working in a civilian tent, I bring a carabiner or two (steel ones, not aluminum) to hang my pack and jacket off the ground using tent's rigging or etc. From now on, I will also bring some braided nylon cord as well, either net twine or parachute cord, to help secure the tent.
> 
> When I worked ambulance: shears, good penlight, swiss army knife, wallet, pad and pen.
> 
> Guard field support: my aid kit by my side at all times, the above plus small Visegrips (name brand with wire cutter), bigger flashlight and red filter, and food in my leg pockets. And water & a MCU2/P mask/MOPP4 kit.
> 
> I've owned three combo tools now and I don't find them good enough.



Why would you pack around steel carabiners, a aluminum one is still good for 24KN?


----------



## mycrofft

I think a good pretty aluminum one costs way more than the $3 for a big steel one no one would steal. And I've straightened cheap aluminum ones with the loads I've hung on them at times.


----------



## Chief Complaint

In addition to aid bags on every call, i carry a small bag to keep my personal supplies in.  

In it:

Stethoscope
Hearing Protection
Eye Protection
A few N95 masks
Spare gloves
Pen light
Multi-tool
Sharpie


----------



## Tigger

On the ambulance: 
Small folder, pens, pair of gloves, penlight, iPhone, wallet, hospital and company IDs, and watch. Shears and stethoscope if I remember to grab them out of the back.

At hockey games:
Small folder, iPhone, and this rather odd looking sling pack with wound care, tapes, PPE, shears, TK, and other odds and ends.


----------



## ffemt8978

Tigger said:


> On the ambulance:
> Small folder, pens, pair of gloves, penlight, iPhone, wallet, hospital and company IDs, and watch. Shears and stethoscope if I remember to grab them out of the back.
> 
> At hockey games:
> Small folder, iPhone, and this rather odd looking sling pack with wound care, tapes, PPE, shears, TK, and other odds and ends.



Quite the disparity between your avatar and the model in that picture.


----------



## Jon

All the time:
iPhone
Couple of pens
Flashlight (currently a Streamlight Polytac LED)
Wallet
Car Keys

When on duty:
Radio (usually on a radio strap)
Handful of gloves in thigh pocket
Shears
Scope
Work key ring (big locking carabiner w/ my multiple services narc keys and WANTYNU O2 wrench). I keep all of them together so I don't loose them.


----------



## firecoins

A chicken sandwich
A driver's license 
Condoms
Hognus Wagner baseball card
DVD of last David Copperfield special.


----------



## BayAreaEMT

watch, stethoscope, pens, pupil light, pocket knife and a pocket full of gloves.


----------



## Joe

Guess i will jump on the band waggon.. two pens, pen light, copenhagen, wallet, phone. I am in the market for a good small flashlight like a streamlight. Its dark working graveyards in poorly lit places


----------



## SFox3325

EMS Duty - Minitor 4, city issued cell phone, LED Flashlight with varable light output, EMT Basic flipbook (in my cargo pocket), gloves, Gerber multi-tool, HT1000 radio in firemans strap, shears, notepad, and lots of dollar store pens, always seem to loose them, or for when I have to throw them out.

Off Duty -  Minitor 4, city phone, and flashlight.


----------



## CodeBru1984

*What do you carry?*

I carry two different set ups:

*On duty (Security Officer/EMT)*
Right side:
Pepper spray
Handcuffs
Flashlight ring
Maglight

Left side:
RCB Baton
Key ring

Right pant pocket:
Vehicle keys

Right pant utility pocket:
Nitrile Gloves

Left pant pocket:
Leatherman Crunch multi tool

Left pant utility pocket:
Empty

Right shirt pocket:
iPhone

Left shirt pocket:
Handcuff key
Notepad
Pens

BLS bag is stored in vehicle trunk.

*Off duty (Civilian)*
iPhone
Nitrile gloves
Leatherman
Vehicle keys
House keys

I tend to keep it simple when I'm not on duty.


----------



## ah2388

I carry a stethoscope, hangs out in the truck when not on calls.

Other than that, its my wallet and phone.  I keep my keys in my station bag.

Anything else I've ever needed is provided by my employer and kept on the ambulance.


----------



## ucapit

*What do you carry?*

Does anyone use ems supplies and first aid medical supplies from vending machines? Do you think it helps maintain the inventory of what you carry?


----------



## Action942Jackson

Watch, iphone, Cigs/lighter, wallet, hat/sunglasses, radio w/lapel mic, work ID badge and my S&W pocket knife.  

Off duty nothing but my birthday suit! Lol.  Wallet, cell phone, knife, and cigs.


----------



## CMHills

I prefer to carry a backboard, spider straps, and a D-tank in my left anterior superior cargo system.

I've also sewn red. white, and amber flashers onto the shoulders of all of my shirts, off and on duty. Can never be too careful.


----------



## Medic Tim

CMHills said:


> I prefer to carry a backboard, spider straps, and a D-tank in my left anterior superior cargo system.
> 
> I've also sewn red. white, and amber flashers onto the shoulders of all of my shirts, off and on duty. Can never be too careful.



What is on your bat belt?


----------



## AzValley

Note II Smart Phone
LED Pen Light
Littman Stethoscope
Gerber Rescue Kinfe


----------



## medictinysc

*what i carry*

I have a stylus pen for my epcrs, a LED flashlight, my wallet, and my watch.  My POV keys stay on the shifter of the ambulance becuase I've lost them before.  


Just a side note_+++++  Does anyone else notice that the amount carried on a persons belt inversely reflects the amount of time spent in EMS????  Just asking...


----------



## NomadicMedic

It's kind of funny, the stuff I carry seems to change often. Aside from my radio, keys and phone, I also have a small surefire light and a leatherman on my radio strap. I still carry shears and an 18ga cath. I have a pen, sharpie and small notebook in my pocket and I also keep an ETCO2 cannula and extra IV start kit in my flight suit cargo pocket. I use these things all the time, and it just makes sense to have them with me. 

Carry what you need. You learn over time what you need to carry and what is just extra junk.


----------



## joshrunkle35

Small surefire EB1 flashlight. Surefire pen. Microtech Ultratech knife. Watch, wallet, keys, cell phone. 

I used to carry trauma sheers and a stethescope (which I've ditched). There's always a stethescope around, and I never need trauma sheers. They're around and I also have a knife. 

In the hospital, I don't wear a watch (on purpose) and I carry a 10cc saline flush.


----------



## epipusher

wallet and narc keys if its my turn. everything else is available in the truck or one of our bags. i don't carry an ems knife "just in case"


----------



## Vinnie

I have:
My company pager
Cell Phone
FDNY Radio Hoslter
Littmann Scope.

At times i will carry my EMS guide book with me.


----------



## CodeBru1984

*To follow up on this...*



CodeBru1984 said:


> I carry two different set ups:
> 
> *On duty (Security Officer/EMT)*
> Right side:
> Pepper spray
> Handcuffs
> Flashlight ring
> Maglight
> 
> Left side:
> RCB Baton
> Key ring
> 
> Right pant pocket:
> Vehicle keys
> 
> Right pant utility pocket:
> Nitrile Gloves
> 
> Left pant pocket:
> Leatherman Crunch multi tool
> 
> Left pant utility pocket:
> Empty
> 
> Right shirt pocket:
> iPhone
> 
> Left shirt pocket:
> Handcuff key
> Notepad
> Pens
> 
> BLS bag is stored in vehicle trunk.
> 
> *Off duty (Civilian)*
> iPhone
> Nitrile gloves
> Leatherman
> Vehicle keys
> House keys
> 
> I tend to keep it simple when I'm not on duty.



Since I am working strictly in EMS now.

*On duty (IFT/911 EMT)*
iPhone
Pager
Portable Radio
Leatherman
Spyderco Endura
Vehicle keys
House keys

*Off duty (Civilian)*
iPhone
Nitrile gloves
Leatherman
Spyderco Endura
Vehicle keys
House keys


----------



## hogdweeb

Statgear T3 Tactical triage knife, which has a light and seatbelt/clothes remover, pen, pad, phone, wallet. Why need much else? I could almost cut out carrying my knife... but it doesnt take up much room and its handy when I need a pupil check and there is no penlight to be seen anywhere on scene, even though its dozens in the rig.


----------



## esmcdowell

On belt

Department pager
Department radio


In pockets.
Cell phone
keys
pocket knife (2.5" flip knife with no extra "doodads")
Pens
Rite in the Rain EMS pad (department provides them, so why not?)
extra gloves.

ALS field guide and Omnimedix (for double checking math) on cell phone.

The only really "odd" item I have is a handcuff key tied into my bootlaces. A cop I work with regularly suggested it. it was $8 and doesn't take up much space or get in the way.


----------



## Connor

Off duty, w/ jeans:

R back pocket - Cards/ID/Certs + karambit
R coin pocket - pair of nitrile gloves + small flashlight
L back pocket - keys + phone
L front pocket - pen + pupil light

On duty, w/ 5.11 Tactical Traverse Pant. (The 4-way stretch fabric in these things are amazing. I've never ripped and they are crazy comfy. They feel like lululemon pants or something)

R back pocket - Cards/ID/Certs
R front pocket - karambit
L front pocket - pen + pupil light
L back pocket - Phone
L cargo pocket - 2-3 pairs of nitrile gloves + unit keys + pulse oximeter
R cargo pocket - stethoscope + shears + puke bags
belt - company radio and sometimes a venue provided radio.

Depending on the venue I'll carry some 2x2's and earplugs in my front left pocket, or keep my phone/keys in my jacket.

... And I thought I was a whacker


----------



## epipusher

Wow some of you people carry alot of stuff.


----------



## Handsome Robb

I've started carrying less and less stuff. 

Wallet, cellphone, a pair of sharpies a pen in my left breast pocket for me, a couple of pens in my pant's pen pockets for patients, my narc kit, a pair of shears, a can of chew and a flashlight. Keys for the narc safe and drug cabinet are on my belt with my pager and radio. Keys to my personal truck hang on the map light in the unit.


----------



## STXmedic

All I carry around is my ego. There's not really room for much else.


----------



## adrenalin

I just carry a pen light, cell phone, leatherman multitool knife, and use my own steth.....everything else, in my mind, is situation dependent and the gear comes out when needed


----------



## TheLocalMedic

Switched out my standard smokes for an e-cig...  Still my most important piece of kit...


----------



## Bullets

Bullets said:


> When im just an EMT
> Radio is in a radio strap, with a glove pouch and sheers tucked between the pouch and the strap with a leather strap the retains the sheers to the strap so the dont get caught along with my key set
> CRKT M16 knife in right slash pocket
> Fat Ivan Door chock in left slash pocket
> Department ID, Pen, notepad and Leatherman 300 Monarch in Left chest
> Galaxy SIII in otterbox defender in right chest
> Wallet back left
> Add a streamlight stinger at night, or maybe a polytac on the radio strap if im lazy or in a station where i can sleep



Ive cut down a little

L Chest: Notpad, ID, two pens
R Chest: Phone
L Thigh Pocket: 2 sharpies, red and black
R Thigh Pocket: Folding knife and Pelican 1920
3 O'clock on belt: Glove pouch and SOG multitool

Still have the radio strap, dumped the shears, lost the door chock


----------



## EMT B

pants-
right cargo: litmann 2
left cargo: gloves
wacker pocket: shears, blue sharpie, ballpoint pen, gel pen, ipod touch (used strictly on duty, has my protocol book, normal lab values, erg, epocrates)
left pocket: spring assist rescue knife
right pocket: phone

shorts-
left cargo:gloves
right cargo:litmann 2
right pocket: blue sharpie ballpoint pen, gel pen, ipod touch
left pockethone
shears: behind the belt and through the 6 o'clock belt loop


----------



## Roy51

*What I carry*

Belt: Leatherman in pouch

Left 24/7 slit pocket: Surefire E2E secured with its pocket clip
Right 24/7 slit pocket: Benchmade 915 folder

Right cargo: credential case (my normal wallet is a business card holder)
Right back: wallet
Left back: Rite in rain notepad
Left cargo: shears and iPhone (with medcom and all direct ER #s & poison #; sometimes the radio isn't best)

Front left: Copenhagen; a pair of gloves (as well as in jacket pockets, bunker pocket...)

Sleeve pocket: bright chrome twist ballpoint... just enough value to keep from losing.

Box: Personal Littman Master Classic II

What I DON'T carry: anything of value that might cause me to beg hunting it down at the home of a patient for whom things ended badly.


----------



## epipusher

This has become my go to thread for lulz


----------



## Roy51

epipusher said:


> This has become my go to thread for lulz



Is that in response to my post?  The only thing visible on me is a Leatherman.  Not sure what's lulzy.


----------



## epipusher

Roy51 said:


> Is that in response to my post?  The only thing visible on me is a Leatherman.  Not sure what's lulzy.



Its a response to a lot of these posts. I enjoy it all the more due to the amount of new Basics I have come across lately. I'm seeing different sized  flashlights along with multiple shears and hemostats; all on the same person.


----------



## Roy51

epipusher said:


> Its a response to a lot of these posts. I enjoy it all the more due to the amount of new Basics I have come across lately. I'm seeing different sized  flashlights along with multiple shears and hemostats; all on the same person.



One set of shears only, if I remember them. A two cell Surefire barely bigger than my middle finger... really. I have carried Surefires ever since I started winning them a number of years ago (as a non EMS certified FF in addition to an EMT, as well as on my own time, after dark). I've found them pretty useful, since NO ONE grabs the gigantic orange Streamlight box lights off the charger of an ambulance-only responding at night. Plus I get the CR123s elsewhere at no charge. BTW, that's all good and if we're splitting hairs and counting certification time, I've got over 5 years plus non-EMT time answering EMS calls in both the paid and volunteer fire service. As far as the Leatherman, it's easier for me to count the firemen (EMT/P or not) I know who _don't_ carry a multitool of one variety or another than the vast majority who do, plus a separate folding blade.

Nevertheless, how does it reflect on you to deride eager, young new members of your profession?  How about welcoming them to the profession, silly accessories and all?  They will learn what is useful and what is not.


----------



## epipusher

It is one of the many things in life I find humorous. It's quite possible others may see me as ill-prepared in that I do not carry anything. Some may think it quite.....humorous.


----------



## TheLocalMedic

What's the deal with the non-911-BLS-IFT-only crews that carry all the add-ons?  Shears, hemostats, bandage scissors, pen light, tape, gloves, oxygen wrench etc etc etc...  

Expecting to strip and flip grandma when shuffling her back and forth from the nursing home?  Or perhaps praying that they run across an errant fender bender where they can look fancy-awkward while they fumble through an "assessment" while waiting for the real 911 providers to show up?


----------



## DesertMedic66

TheLocalMedic said:


> What's the deal with the non-911-BLS-IFT-only crews that carry all the add-ons?  Shears, hemostats, bandage scissors, pen light, tape, gloves, oxygen wrench etc etc etc...
> 
> Expecting to strip and flip grandma when shuffling her back and forth from the nursing home?  Or perhaps praying that they run across an errant fender bender where they can look fancy-awkward while they fumble through an "assessment" while waiting for the real 911 providers to show up?



We have one BLS IFT company that carries pouches the size of fanny packs full of stuff.


----------



## Kevinf

TheLocalMedic said:


> What's the deal with the non-911-BLS-IFT-only crews that carry all the add-ons?  Shears, hemostats, bandage scissors, pen light, tape, gloves, oxygen wrench etc etc etc...
> 
> Expecting to strip and flip grandma when shuffling her back and forth from the nursing home?  Or perhaps praying that they run across an errant fender bender where they can look fancy-awkward while they fumble through an "assessment" while waiting for the real 911 providers to show up?



Why on earth are gloves in that list? If you are doing transport full time you're going to want a pocket crammed full of as many gloves as fit. Secondly, as far as my company goes; 90% of our employees have/do run 911/fire (or both). They are the ones you see carrying all the "add-ons".


----------



## usalsfyre

TheLocalMedic said:


> What's the deal with the non-911-BLS-IFT-only crews that carry all the add-ons?  Shears, hemostats, bandage scissors, pen light, tape, gloves, oxygen wrench etc etc etc...
> 
> Expecting to strip and flip grandma when shuffling her back and forth from the nursing home?  Or perhaps praying that they run across an errant fender bender where they can look fancy-awkward while they fumble through an "assessment" while waiting for the real 911 providers to show up?



Because dialysis patients never crap out, and all 911 providers are awesome at assessments right? I mean I could never imagine a non-911 provider being more competent than an all-mighty Firemedic 

I'm not often on a truck anymore but when I am it's a CCT truck that doesn't do any 911. I have a fair bit of stuff on my person, much more than when I did 911 simply because I've found I'm more likely to need it. Want to make fun of me while I take an overflow dialysis run? Go for it. Call me when you start managing an IAPB patient who's  on a vent and 9 infusions, and we'll see who's awkwardly stumbling through what.


----------



## DesertMedic66

usalsfyre said:


> Because dialysis patients never crap out, and all 911 providers are awesome at assessments right? I mean I could never imagine a non-911 provider being more competent than an all-mighty Firemedic
> 
> I'm not often on a truck anymore but when I am it's a CCT truck that doesn't do any 911. I have a fair bit of stuff on my person, much more than when I did 911 simply because I've found I'm more likely to need it. Want to make fun of me while I take an overflow dialysis run? Go for it. Call me when you start managing an IAPB patient who's  on a vent and 9 infusions, and we'll see who's awkwardly stumbling through what.



But your not a IFT only BLS provider as what was stated. I highly doubt there is a system that will send a vent patient with 9 infusions BLS.


----------



## usalsfyre

DesertEMT66 said:


> But your not a IFT only BLS provider as what was stated. I highly doubt there is a system that will send a vent patient with 9 infusions BLS.



The point was the divisive editorializing was uncalled for. Looking down on BLS IFT providers as fumbling idiots when he actually knows nothing of their background (like I said, our CCT truck still takes dialysis at times) is a douche move. Instead of slamming them, maybe he should up the level of his game to make himself feel important.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

There are also IFT units that work in the 911 system for surge I'm between transfers


----------



## NBFFD2433

2 pairs of gloves
Pair of Trauma Shears
CPR Sheild
Knife
Pager 
Radio


----------



## wanderingmedic

My iPhone with appropriate apps
Knife
Extra Gloves in Pockets
A facemask


----------



## spnjsquad

I carry:

IN TOP POCKETS
My phone
My wallet
Headphones
Cell Phone

IN BOTTOM SIDE POCKETS
1 pair of shears
1 penlight/pupil gauge
1 Knife
A couple pairs of gloves
1 flashlight
1 CPR mask
1 field guide
At least 3 BioHazard bags
Sometimes a stethoscope


----------



## NJEMT95

Besides my cell phone, wallet, and keys, I carry:

Radio
1-2 pairs of gloves
Notepad
Shears
Penlight
Pens
Scope
Small flashlight
Hat/tissues/chapstick in the colder weather


----------



## luke_31

I carry cellphone, pen, wallet, chapstick (it is really dry where I am at), mints, car keys, and about four different IDs for all the areas that I go so I can get access to the sites.  And of course a portable radio for when I leave our office.


----------



## FiremanMike

Cell phone.. Everything else is in the kit..


With that  said, my part  time "fun job" in critical care involves very little room to access anything.  At that job I carry the following (from top to bottom);

Penlight, pen, carpuject, carabiner, narc keys
Reusable ear protection for me 
Safety glasses
Mini permanent marker
2pr gloves
Cell phone (iphone to be exact with a few useful cct apps)
1cc,3cc,5cc,10cc,20cc syringes
2-3 10cc saline flushes 
Several needles
Several alcohol preps and 2x2s
Disposable earplugs for PT
Stethoscope


----------



## NomadicMedic

It's funny, the crap I have in my pockets seems to ebb and flow like the tides. 

Currently, I'm finding that a small notebook is my best friend. I also shove an extra IV start kit and an end tidal nasal cannula in my leg pocket. I find I use both of these pretty often. 

I have a little flashlight and leatherman on my portable radio strap. I also use them pretty often. 

I keep Carmex, an iPhone cable, a fleece hat and my leather petzl gloves in the pocket of my jacket. Also handy to have. 

And the other usual crap. Pager, iPhone, radio, shears, a knife and wallet. 

I know it sounds like a lot, but the flight suits have a lot of pockets and I never feel like a pack mule.


----------



## TheLocalMedic

Notepad (but only the kind they sell at CVS, they're the best)
Shears 
Gloves 
PENS!  I swear I must carry half a dozen on me at any time.  I always seem to be losing them and forgetting where I put them down, so I always have a bunch on me.  

And what is the fascination with people carrying knives?  I have never once, in all my years and all the different agencies that I've worked for, had a need for one.


----------



## Tigger

TheLocalMedic said:


> And what is the fascination with people carrying knives?  I have never once, in all my years and all the different agencies that I've worked for, had a need for one.



There's no other way to open apple juice cups at the hospital. The glue on those things rivals gorilla glue. But aside from that it has no practical work use.


----------



## TheLocalMedic

Tigger said:


> There's no other way to open apple juice cups at the hospital. The glue on those things rivals gorilla glue. But aside from that it has no practical work use.



lol, alright, I'll let you have that one


----------



## NomadicMedic

Funny, I find I use my knife all the time. But, if you don't... That's cool too.


----------



## Tigger

DEmedic said:


> Funny, I find I use my knife all the time. But, if you don't... That's cool too.



I use my leatherman a lot to be fair. Just not the locker, that's just a carry over from an old job.


----------



## CANMAN

DEmedic said:


> Funny, I find I use my knife all the time. But, if you don't... That's cool too.



I second this, I carry a knife instead of shears at both my flight job and when I work fire department. Anything I can do with shears I can do with my knife, however some things I cut with my knife I cannot cut with shears. To each his own I guess. I am kinda a minimalist so if I can get away with one two that will do the work of two I am all about it.


----------



## TheLocalMedic

CANMAN said:


> I second this, I carry a knife instead of shears at both my flight job and when I work fire department. Anything I can do with shears I can do with my knife, however some things I cut with my knife I cannot cut with shears. To each his own I guess. I am kinda a minimalist so if I can get away with one two that will do the work of two I am all about it.



Really?  You feel comfortable cutting away a patient's clothing with a knife rather than using shears?  And I haven't yet come across something my shears couldn't get through.  Even motorcycle leathers aren't too bad if you're doing it right.  They call 'em penny cutters for a reason.


----------



## CANMAN

Yes I have successfully cut patients clothes off if needed with a knife without issues. Sharp edge away from patient and cut. If I happen to need shears they are in the medic unit, or trauma bag. This is a "what do you carry" ie: on your person thread. 

Cutting wires in a door jam on a MVC, much easier with a knife, decent size rope, much easier with a knife.


----------



## RescueRider724

Always have a knife in the pocket or waistband inside the belt, carry over from academy training and an old salty dog staff sgt trainer that pounded it in to us on an hourly basis for 4 months...also carry a coast folding fishing tool, has pliers at a 45 angle with a fine tip and the normal array of cutting tools inside. Run most of the time on a Rescue truck so we have just about every other imaginable tool in one of the compartments from A to Z.


----------



## mycrofft

After seeing people hurt by edged tools and stuff (needles) when the unexpected happens on scene or in transit, and with the likelihood of blood exposure being so high if you nail yourself, I opted for scissors. Although it is a neat feeling and an artistic one when you can slide in the knife or V blade and glide away, one bump and you're worrying about bringing hep B home to your loved ones. If you didn't also put out for eye. Or skewered the pt.

Some autopsies rooms do not stock scalpels for that reason. Nearly anything can be done with scissors or shears, and if you need a really sharp tip, a scissors with a blunted but longer blade will be safer than playing Inigo Montoya.



But when it come time to cut structural stuff or heavier cable or line, then yes, get the kife, but I like a SHARP smooth blade not all this toothy serrated stuff.


----------



## mycrofft

*Flashlights*

1. Older MiniMaglights have bulbs with two wires on the end. Impossible to change by touch in the dark.
2. LED's change appearance of tissue and patient colors so they influence assessment but they resist everything else. Cheap ones have bad switches and battery springs. HArd to change batteries in the dark.
3. I carried two lights: a twin-AA battery $4 Everready  which I immediately put a krypton bulb into  (plus spare batts and bulb), and a 9-LED three AAA batt Skil brand light I got from Kragen Auto for $4. For suburban SAR, a 12 LED headlamp ($6 on sale). I also have a small chemlight and when doing clnical stuff, my otoscope.


----------



## Akulahawk

When cutting athletic tape, I've most often used the Cramer Shark. It does work on clothing but you have to keep tension on it so the blade has a chance to do it's job. Very, very fast, and it's designed to be either pushed or pulled. The blade is also recessed so there's essentially no danger of being poked or sliced with it. Trauma shears will also do the job and will cut through more types of garments, so I normally carry that instead of the Shark... if I can even find mine!


----------



## mycrofft

I use the two dollar shears , invert them (spade tip up) and cut  away, especially if I have to nibble as with tape..

Cheap V blade: ear tag cutter from a farm supply store. Skinny and cheap. Someday I'll get rid of mine, but it's so thin I forget to.


----------



## NYC911EMT

*my everyday gear...*

FLASHLIGHT
RADIO W/SWIVEL HOLDER
PENLIGHT (streamlight stylus)
PEN
SHEARS
KNIFE
SCOPE
SKELL GEL

some people carry more, some ridiculously more


----------



## yowzer

mycrofft said:


> 1. Older MiniMaglights have bulbs with two wires on the end. Impossible to change by touch in the dark.
> 2. LED's change appearance of tissue and patient colors so they influence assessment but they resist everything else. Cheap ones have bad switches and battery springs. HArd to change batteries in the dark.



A lot of the LEDs used in lights are 'cool white' tint with lots of blues that tend to wash out colors. They're used because they're brighter, and flashlight marketing is almost all about total lumen output, instead of the many other factors that should go into choosing a quality light.

Neutral or warm tints work better, and best yet for patient assessment in the dark are 'high cri' lights, which, since they're a niche market, can be hard to find. 

Candlepower Forums is the place for more than you thought was possible to know about flashlights and other lighting technology. Not to mention responsible for putting a major dent in my wallet over the years.


----------



## AVParamedic1

I Carry 

-Gloves 
-Pen (multi colour  
-Pen (Black)
-Note Pad 
-Yellow Sticky Notes
- Shears
- Mobile Phone (branch phone)
- Pager 
- Radio 
- Penlight
- Mini Maglite  
- Protective eye wear 
- Dual Head Stethoscope (keep my electronic stethoscope in my pants pocket)


----------



## azbrewcrew

Gloves and 800mhz radio when AOR. Everything else is on the truck. I gave up the batman belt years ago


----------



## kal0220

Gloves.
Pens.
Pen light.
Shears.
Note pad.
Pocket knife.
800 mhz radio.


----------



## hlax2525

On my belt- pager
handheld radio
In pockets-
Pens, pen light, flashlight, gloves, wallet, phone, gum, shears, scope


----------



## Chewy20

Wallet, phone, pen, radio, knife, extra pair of gloves.


----------



## Rick Tresnak

MMiz said:


> I have:
> 
> My company pager
> Cell Phone
> Leatherman in Nylon Holster
> I also carry the following in various pockets:
> 
> EMT Basic Quick Flip Guide
> Local county protocols quick flip guide
> Pens
> Penlight (which I always end up losing)
> and Trauma Scissors
> What about you?


 

Trauma Scissors, Flip Book, Pocket Knife, Stehoscope, Ink pen and Cell Phone


----------



## sirguinness

Well here goes...

Belt:
Key Clip
Radio Holster
Leather man

Shirt Pockets:
Notepad
Sharpie
Pens
Company ID
Penlight
EKG Calipers
Alcohol Preps and Bandaids

Pants Pockets:
Cell Phone
Portable SPO2
Rescue Knife
CAT Tourniquet
Lighter
Nail Clips
Utility Knife
Bloodkit for each local hospital(specific tubes)
2ea 16g, 18g, 20g, flushes
Wallet
Exam Gloves
5.11 Gloves

The purpose for so much is some of my partners don't have a clue where things are in the ambulance.  That and things tend to walk off of the ambulance.


----------



## STXmedic

sirguinness said:


> The purpose for so much is some of my partners don't have a clue where things are in the ambulance.  That and things tend to walk off of the ambulance.


Wait... Is that a serious list?...


----------



## chaz90

sirguinness said:


> Well here goes...
> 
> Belt:
> Key Clip
> Radio Holster
> Leather man
> 
> Shirt Pockets:
> Notepad
> Sharpie
> Pens
> Company ID
> Penlight
> EKG Calipers
> Alcohol Preps and Bandaids
> 
> Pants Pockets:
> Cell Phone
> Portable SPO2
> Rescue Knife
> CAT Tourniquet
> Lighter
> Nail Clips
> Utility Knife
> Bloodkit for each local hospital(specific tubes)
> 2ea 16g, 18g, 20g, flushes
> Wallet
> Exam Gloves
> 5.11 Gloves
> 
> The purpose for so much is some of my partners don't have a clue where things are in the ambulance.  That and things tend to walk off of the ambulance.









Fanny pack FTW!


----------



## sirguinness

STXmedic said:


> Wait... Is that a serious list?...



Yup.  There are some rotations where I only touch my cell phone and some rotations where I am emptying my pockets on a nightly basis.

Its much easier to start an IV when I can reach into one pocket for everything instead of going into two different bags and three pockets or two different cabinets for the same stuff.


----------



## sirguinness

chaz90 said:


> Fanny pack FTW!


 I get ridiculed enough for my radio earpiece(best $11 I've spent), I don't need a fanny pack or drop pouch lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66

sirguinness said:


> Well here goes...
> 
> Belt:
> Key Clip
> Radio Holster
> Leather man
> 
> Shirt Pockets:
> Notepad
> Sharpie
> Pens
> Company ID
> Penlight
> EKG Calipers
> Alcohol Preps and Bandaids
> 
> Pants Pockets:
> Cell Phone
> Portable SPO2
> Rescue Knife
> CAT Tourniquet
> Lighter
> Nail Clips
> Utility Knife
> Bloodkit for each local hospital(specific tubes)
> 2ea 16g, 18g, 20g, flushes
> Wallet
> Exam Gloves
> 5.11 Gloves
> 
> The purpose for so much is some of my partners don't have a clue where things are in the ambulance.  That and things tend to walk off of the ambulance.


Based off of that list I'm going to take a stab and say you are a fairly new EMT/Medic?


----------



## sirguinness

DesertEMT66 said:


> Based off of that list I'm going to take a stab and say you are a fairly new EMT/Medic?


Nope.  Three year medic.


----------



## DesertMedic66

How often are you using a CAT that would make you carry it in your pocket?


----------



## Chewy20

sirguinness said:


> Well here goes...
> 
> Belt:
> Key Clip
> Radio Holster
> Leather man
> 
> Shirt Pockets:
> Notepad
> Sharpie
> Pens
> Company ID
> Penlight
> EKG Calipers
> Alcohol Preps and Bandaids
> 
> Pants Pockets:
> Cell Phone
> Portable SPO2
> Rescue Knife
> CAT Tourniquet
> Lighter
> Nail Clips
> Utility Knife
> Bloodkit for each local hospital(specific tubes)
> 2ea 16g, 18g, 20g, flushes
> Wallet
> Exam Gloves
> 5.11 Gloves
> 
> The purpose for so much is some of my partners don't have a clue where things are in the ambulance.  That and things tend to walk off of the ambulance.


 

Sounds like a doomsday prepper.


----------



## Chewy20

sirguinness said:


> Well here goes...
> 
> Belt:
> Key Clip
> Radio Holster
> Leather man
> 
> Shirt Pockets:
> Notepad
> Sharpie
> Pens
> Company ID
> Penlight
> EKG Calipers
> Alcohol Preps and Bandaids
> 
> Pants Pockets:
> Cell Phone
> Portable SPO2
> Rescue Knife
> CAT Tourniquet
> Lighter
> Nail Clips
> Utility Knife
> Bloodkit for each local hospital(specific tubes)
> 2ea 16g, 18g, 20g, flushes
> Wallet
> Exam Gloves
> 5.11 Gloves
> 
> The purpose for so much is some of my partners don't have a clue where things are in the ambulance.  That and things tend to walk off of the ambulance.


 

Sounds like a doomsday prepper.


----------



## sirguinness

DesertEMT66 said:


> How often are you using a CAT that would make you carry it in your pocket?


Never yet.  But I did mention how if I leave anything on a truck or in one of the bags it will walk.  My co-workers are experienced in larceny.


----------



## Handsome Robb

STXmedic said:


> Wait... Is that a serious list?...



Beat me to it. 

Why not teach your partners where the things are on the unit? 

I have to ask...how much do your pants weigh?


----------



## sirguinness

Handsome Robb said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> Why not teach your partners where the things are on the unit?
> 
> I have to ask...how much do your pants weigh?



It's like beating a dead horse.  And I dunno, six pounds?  Helps work out the legs on the third floor carrydowns.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Your agency needs serious help if you can't leave your equipment in your bag and expect it to be there the next day.

Here messing with another medics bag to make in non-complaint/not response ready can result in termination. We all get suitcase locks provided by my agency to lock our bags but no one uses them. 

I have to ask...why the calipers?


----------



## sirguinness

Handsome Robb said:


> Your agency needs serious help if you can't leave your equipment in your bag and expect it to be there the next day.
> 
> Here messing with another medics bag to make in non-complaint/not response ready can result in termination. We all get suitcase locks provided by my agency to lock our bags but no one uses them.
> 
> I have to ask...why the calipers?


They leave the company issued equipment alone.  But god forbid you leave or forget something on a truck.  Labelling it with your name doesn't matter.

The calipers are a holdover from my paramedic instructor.  He was heavy on cardiology and intervals and all of that.  Its more of a good luck piece than anything.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Wait so you purchase that equipment yourself for use at work? 

I'm down with good luck charms, I've got a dime that stays with me everywhere I go for my late grandfather.


----------



## sirguinness

The only things I bought were the CAT and pulse ox.  But scopes, jackets, electronics, and stock all go walking.


----------



## Handsome Robb

What do you mean by "scopes, jackets and stock"? It's common sense to not leave your stethoscope in a rig, same with the jacket. The "stock" is what I'm not understanding.
I'd never leave my jacket in a truck...with that said our jackets are numbered and company issued so it wouldn't be hard to figure out if it were mine or not if it did a handstand and walked away. I have assigned bags and an assigned unit but I'd never leave my scope in either. My mommy bought me it for graduation, don't wanna lose my master cardio  

Why are you spending your own money on things your company should be providing? Do they not provide TQs? If they do, are they the CAT? If they aren't is the CAT approved for use by your agency? 

I'd be lynched for buying a CAT and using it on a patient rather than using a company supplied SWAT-T. The CAT is approved for our TEMS team but not for field use per our SOPs.

 Why does your company not provide a pulse oximeter? You're a medic right? Does your monitor not have pulse oximetry? If not  are you allowed to use a personal device which tend to fail and require semi-frequent calibrations that your agency has no control over since it's your personal device? From a legal standpoint that could turn around a bite you if, god forbid, something went sideways on you. 

I'm not trying to be a **** but at some agencies what you're doing could have some severe consequence. Reason being they cannot control the maintenance or calibration of said equipment and they don't want to be held liable for poor upkeep of equipment that may result in erroneous treatment of a patient which they could be held liable for as well as yourself if it came out that you were using equipment not supplied and/or approved by your agency. 

Like I said I'm not trying to pick on you but I'd hate for you to face disciplinary action for something like this if it was never explained to you properly.

Maybe I'm just spoiled despite how much I complain.


----------



## MrJones

For whatever reason, one of our medics likes to carry his own bag along with the company-supplied (and provisioned) bag. We recently went through a state inspection, and since his bag was on the truck it was fair game to be inspected. The only gig we received was due to the out-of-date and non-standard items in his personal bag.

Oops.


----------



## Handsome Robb

MrJones said:


> For whatever reason, one of our medics likes to carry his own bag along with the company-supplied (and provisioned) bag. We recently went through a state inspection, and since his bag was on the truck it was fair game to be inspected. The only gig we received was due to the out-of-date and non-standard items in his personal bag.
> 
> Oops.



Perfect example right here.


----------



## sirguinness

Torniquets are in our protocol yet we are not supplied any.  If I ever have a patient that requires one I'd rather not have to shop around for someone's belt.  If it buys me a write-up, whatever.  The pulse oximeter is not my end all be all either.  I understand how unreliable the finger ones are and I use it during NFL games when were are BLS and are not supplied one.  Besides, as SBK recently blogged, how did we survive without pulse oximeters?  If my patient says 98% but looks 82% then I will treat the patient, not the machine 

I don't make a habit about leaving my stuff on a truck but it would be nice if forgotten items weren't pilfered.  Within the last week my scope and jacket walked (in a hurry to leave)and no one knew nothing about anything.

Stock is a reference to company supplied equipment.  Its not unusual to be sitting at a hospital or the base and have your truck rifled through for supplies by other crews.  We have a supply chain problem and are always running short.  And if you think locking the trucks would deter that, find me more than ten trucks where all the door locks work and have keys that will actually open them.


----------



## epipusher

This reads like you work for a very shady company with no management.


----------



## sirguinness

Coincidentally it is one of the largest national companies.  Anyone surprised?


----------



## usalsfyre

Eh, I depending on what kinda calls he runs I'm not shocked. Doing 911 I rarely carry much more than a pen, a Sharpie and scissors. CCT OTOH I'm fairly loaded down.


----------



## PeterTheGreat

*ON DUTY

*
Company pager
Cell phone
Pen
Clipboard (if I'm doing paperwork for the call)


I really badly want to expand this arsenal


----------



## EMTIsee

Pager, Radio, trauma sheers, and pens.


----------



## coffeegal

-Stethoscope on stretcher or in first in bag-I tend to loose it when I put it around my neck....imagine that...seems like it would be the safest place, ON me! (I've even left it on a scene before after having it around my neck....)
-My phone on my belt clip
-Pager next to the phone
-Right leg pocket has 2 pens, 1 sharpie, a little notebook, pen light, mini calculator, and trauma shears, maybe an extra pony tail holder
-Left leg pocket extra pair of gloves, extra pony tail holder, wallet, and chapstick


----------



## Tigger

When I last posted here I had to wear poly/wool blend 4-pocket pants. Now I get to wear comfortable pants that also have pockets. 

Hmmm. What's in my pants and all that these days. 

1 cargo pocket has a notepad and some gloves. My favorite shears in the loops. 

Other side has a pocket drug guide (epocrates is great but it never seems to be updated when I need it). Got some laminated drug cards for our carried medications, ketamine dosing chart, and a little reminder on how to set up the IV pump stuffed in the pages. More importantly there are some cliff bars pilfered from the hospital in there. A pen or two and a sharpie on that side as well. 

Little pouch with Leatherman and a mini Gerber light on the belt (that I can repel off because yea, you need that). Portable radio with mic jammed into a pocket along with my wallet, phone on the other side. Blistex somewhere. Little Gerber locker in back slash pocket. Business cards and junior paramedic badges in chest pocket. All my ID cards, AMR vehicle fob, and trauma/merit-trauma criteria card hanging off my epaulet. Sunglasses or safety glasses (I am known far and wide for my green sunglasses apparently) on my hat, steth on the neck. An 800 portable radio goes on that strap on 5.11 pants when we are operating in one area of our district, giving me "two radio whacker status."

"ANSI approved" work gloves (did not know that was a thing) in my high viz jacket. 

I've also got my personal bag on the truck with some wool socks, base layers, fleece vest, ice spikes, webbing and biners to get down a small embankment, pedi-wheel, pocket guide, tide pen, extra writing utensils, more cliff bars, winter gloves, and a beanie. 

When I write that out it seems like a lot, but I certainly don't feel weighed down. All gets used, especially the food.


----------



## Sunburn

Hmmm..a lot apparently.
Each pocket has a pair of nitrile gloves. In my right cargo pocket (smaller one) I got company phone I get my calls on and a pen. In my left cargo pocket I carry my stethoscope, flashlight and a knife. I also carry a belt bag with my wallet, personal cellphone, documents, car keys and my stamp.
And on my high vis vest I have a beanie and a radio when I manage to get my hands on one


----------



## TattooedNay

On me? Cellphone, pager, sheers, 3 pens that don't work, 5,000 hair ties, and my vape pen.


----------



## Emt3752

my belt has a pager flashlight 800 radio trauma shears pen lights and pens


----------



## jcroteau

Gloves, pager and radio


----------



## dcolbert3

I know this has been asked before but, I'm just curious to see what people say.

Stethoscope- of course

Trauma shears

Pen light

etc..


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey

Shears, flashlight, couple pens, sharpie, penlight, couple pairs of gloves, knife, keys, wallet, phone, and my nicotine delivery method of choice.


----------



## Ewok Jerky

Check this out


dcolbert3 said:


> I know this has been asked before but,



...http://emtlife.com/threads/whatcha-pocket.37869/


----------



## RebelAngel

For EMS specifically I carry a pen, penlight, pair of trauma shears, and two pairs of gloves on my person. If I'm in my FFer turnout gear I have a bottle of water in one of my pants pockets. Depending on who I'm running with I may carry my pager or leave it on my vehicle's visor.

I carry an EMS bag with me and depending on who I'm running with and how well stocked I know their ambulance is I either leave it at station or take it on the run. Sometimes I stuff my drug book in a pocket, no one I run with has one to my knowledge and I've found mine to be incredibly helpful, and sometimes wear my own steth.

Non EMS, I make a point to carry money, my cards (inc. ID), phone, pocket knife with window breaker, and a hair tie in my EMS pants pocket. I don't like to carry a purse if I don't have to and if I can't carry my clutch I shove bare necessities in my pocket. In my squad jacket pocket, which I don't wear when it's warmer, I carry a small note book, pen, sharpie, highlighter, small pack of tissues, and chap stick....all things I carry around because they get used regularly.


----------



## cprted

Stethoscope, pen or two, shears, penlight, sharpie, 2 or 3 pairs of gloves, safety glasses, n95 mask, couples of emisis bags, notebook, small flashlight.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Lightened my load considerably. Radio, pen and shears. 

Dats it.


----------



## pcagnard294

Stethoscope, radio, pen, cell phone, extra gloves, shears, co meter, flashlight.


----------



## Tigger

Yet another thread merge of this topic. We do have this topic stickied for a reason...


----------



## Flying

Radio & Pager
Pens & Notebook
Phone & Wallet


----------



## NYBLS

Pockets have phone, chap stick, wallet with certs, gloves, pen, sharpie and pen light. Belt has radio, key ring holder thing, tourniquet and flashlight.


----------



## redundantbassist

Welp, this thread is over 10 years old, but i'll contribute.
Today I have my scissors, flashlight, radio, knife, and a pen.


----------



## Anjel

Usually...

My phone, gum, pen, and maybe some gloves.


----------



## CALEMT

Ok, Ill bite. 
Im somewhat of a minimalist. Typically I have my wallet, phone, keys (truck&house), pocket knife, pager, sheers, a couple pairs of gloves, keys to the ambulance, and a penlight. Thats about it, if I wear the pants issued to me you can subtract the penlight. If I wear my nomex pants all I carry is the first 5 items listed.


----------



## robinhood2015

it really depends on my pants to be honest. If I'm wearing my women's fit work pants not made for ems..
-pager
-knife (most useful thing ever)
-pen light/pen in shirt
-1 extra pair of gloves

if I'm wearing my 5.11's add on
cellphone
certs in pockets instead of rig
shears
more gloves
tape
4x4's
stethoscope (not leaving my littman  anywhere if I don't have to)


If I can find my leatherman, i'll grab it, but most times fire has about 50 per person, and my Blackhawk cuts seatbelts like butter so I've never really needed it.


----------



## Tigger

Suddenly I feel all pack ratty. And I'm down several chewy bars too...


----------



## Run with scissors

yeah, if you lived in southern U.S.  a pocket book of spanish for health care providers would be nice to carry around lol.


----------



## emsdave

I carry shears, radio, pager, pens, gloves, streamlight strion, knife, phone. Sounds like enough crap to wear for 48 hour shifts lol.


----------



## Honeybadger

Shears, belt with buckle that can work as an O2 wrench (saw it at REI, had to buy it) scope, two knives (spyderco kiwi fits in my shirt pocket, I have an Opinel that I use for eating fruit and stuff,) my ADD medication, pager, stethoscope, wallet, phone, tape, keys, rig key on a carabiner, brass name tag, ID badge /w penlight, pen, and sharpie, because all of my pens suddenly refuse to write on anything but paper, so the sharpie gets a lot of use.


----------



## Matzinger

Here in Austria the most important gear is the ballpoint pen! ;-)

- pen with integrated LED-light
- marker to write the drugs onto the infusion-fluid
- 2 pair of gloves medium (my size) and large (in case of bloody mess to wear them over the other pair, so you may have clean hands in a second ;-) )
- intense chewing gum for getting awake at 4am
- cellphone and pager

that's it.

I'm thinking about buying the Leatherman Raptor Multitool.
Does anyone have experience with this tool?

Cheers Matthew


----------



## ViolynEMT

Radio, cell phone, stethoscope, pen, pen light and shears. Oh and chapstick. My cell phone case has room for credit cards, license, cash, etc...

I keep editing this because I keep thinking of more. Car keys and ambulance keys.


----------



## MonkeyArrow

Matzinger said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Leatherman Raptor Multitool.
> Does anyone have experience with this tool?


http://emtlife.com/threads/leatherman-raptor.40442/


----------



## Matzinger

Thanks! And in the future i'll use the search button first! ;-)


----------



## adamNYC

Leatherman Raptor
Nextel pouch (for txp)
Batclip + Scope
Keybak + Ambulance keyless remote on S-biner
Mechanix fastfit gloves on S-biner
Glove pouch
Otterbox defender holster
Pulseox in Pouch
Disposable shears in dedicated pouch
Personal radio (for volly)
Company radio (for volly)
BP cuff pouch (for txp)
Vital index cards
Gum
Pen
Penlight
Tablet pen
Sharpie

Pics coming soon


----------



## ERDoc

Stethoscope
Pen
Lab coat


----------



## ViolynEMT

ERDoc said:


> Stethoscope
> Pen
> Lab coat



No phone?


----------



## ERDoc

ViolynEMT said:


> No phone?


Oh yeah, Ascom phone


----------



## Clare

I notice American doctors often wear the lab coat, and this often has their name printed on it.  

I don't understand this, I've never seen it anywhere else but on TV shows


----------



## Ewok Jerky

adamNYC said:


> Pics coming soon


Yes please!


----------



## Ewok Jerky

Clare said:


> I notice American doctors often wear the lab coat, and this often has their name printed on it.
> 
> I don't understand this, I've never seen it anywhere else but on TV shows



It has something to do with "infection control" but I don't get it because no one ever washes those things. Maybe just an OSHA (occupation safety and health administration) thing. A couple guys I work with wear one around the office and I think it's pretentious. I work in an ortho clinic BTW.

Anyways, I wear a shirt and tie and when I can remember I like to have a pen. If I'm on call I will keep my phone in my pocket and my pager on my belt.


----------



## MonkeyArrow

Wait, isn't infection control standard not to wear the lab coat but we lazy Americans just don't do that? Same thing with neck ties? (I'm pretty sure the doctors over in Europe aren't allowed to wear ties as they spread infection and they have to change into scrubs provided by the hospital every day.


----------



## Flying

Clare said:


> I notice American doctors often wear the lab coat, and this often has their name printed on it.
> 
> I don't understand this, I've never seen it anywhere else but on TV shows


Perception is reality. Many people will be less inclined to question a person in a white coat. Creating an instantly recognizable doctor is more important to those trying to sell healthcare. Infection control? Ehhhh....


----------



## medichopeful

Wow this thread make a resurrection

I think I posted a while ago, but here's my updated list for my 2 jobs.

*Per-diem BLS EMS job (911 city contract, transfers at times too):*
Shirt (polo): ID lanyard clip with IDs and small flashlight for checking pupils, pen.
Pants: index cards, Littmann Cardiology 3, around 2 pairs of small gloves (for my delicate little baby hands ), medium gloves for when my hands are sweaty (though I rarely wear gloves on calls), needle resistant gloves, wallet, phone, and Burt's Bees.  Rarely, I'll carry a small knife.  Trauma shears get tucked between belt and pants in the small of my back.  Radio goes on my left hip on a belt, watch on left wrist, Code Green Campaign bracelet on the right wrist (sometimes).  Car keys stay in the ambulance.  

*Full time ED RN job:*
Scrubs shirt: ID lanyard clip with IDs and small flashlight for checking pupils, pen, highlighter, 16g, 18g, 20g IVs (most common sizes I use.  I don't like digging around looking for the correct size in the IV tray).
Scrub pants: index cards (sometimes), PALS and ACLS quick reference cards, needle-resistant gloves, occasionally a prep-wipe or a few, permanent marker, Burt's Bees, and cell phone.  Again, trauma shears get tucked between belt and pants in the small of my back.  Wallet and car keys go into my locker, stethoscope usually stays in the nurse's station unless I need it for something.  Watch on the left wrist, Code Green Campaign bracelet on the right wrist (sometimes).

Written out it looks like a ton of stuff, but I try not to carry a lot.


----------



## NomadicMedic

I have again cut my pocket crap way down. I'm on an ambulance, based at a station, so I've got everything I really need in the truck or at the station. 

Now, I'm only carrying my phone, raptor shears, a pen, wallet and my radio. That's it. Maybe a pack of gum at night. My stethoscope might make it in the truck unless I forget to grab it.


----------



## huckleberry18

Well i carry my radio and pager. I font carry anything else. I am just a Emt doing ride alongs


----------



## Kady

Typically on in and around the polo, 5.11 pants, and boots: couple pairs of gloves, pens, small notepad, trauma shears, an extra hair tie, id badge, phone, any cash or cards I have, and work radio if needed.


----------



## NTXFF

Station wear is - Nomex pants and a polo.  I carry a benchmade triage knife and a pen in my polo sleeve pocket.
Bunker pants - left pocket is a channellock the rescue tool (89 version.) 25 feet of webbing.  left pocket 50 feet of rescue rope attached to a carabiner, golf ball, and a couple bucks just in case.
Bunker coat - left pocket left extrication glove, right pocket right extrication glove haha.  Outside of my coat my structure gloves are in a strap and my hood is through the loop.    
Radio is in a radio strap that I just throw on either over my polo if I'm on the medic or a medical call or under my bunker coat on a fire.

Seems like a lot but I'm pretty streamlined lol.


----------



## EBMEMT

Clare said:


> I notice American doctors often wear the lab coat, and this often has their name printed on it.
> 
> I don't understand this, I've never seen it anywhere else but on TV shows



AMA page on white lab coats
http://journalofethics.ama-assn.org/2007/04/mhst1-0704.html


----------



## john young

radio, tough cuts, pen torch, mini mag light, pens, gloves and a steth!


----------



## CodeBru1984

adamNYC said:


> Leatherman Raptor
> Nextel pouch (for txp)
> Batclip + Scope
> Keybak + Ambulance keyless remote on S-biner
> Mechanix fastfit gloves on S-biner
> Glove pouch
> Otterbox defender holster
> Pulseox in Pouch
> Disposable shears in dedicated pouch
> Personal radio (for volly)
> Company radio (for volly)
> BP cuff pouch (for txp)
> Vital index cards
> Gum
> Pen
> Penlight
> Tablet pen
> Sharpie
> 
> Pics coming soon


I'm assuming you've created a customizable "bat-belt" for all of the gear you're packing, right?


----------



## EMT11KDL

I carry a Glock 27 or M&P Shield 9 depending on how I feel that day.  OOOO you guys mean at work lol 

Pens, lots and lots of pens (Mostly because I loose them) 
Pair of gloves in my pocket
Scissors
and hopefully a Radio if I didnt forget it 
iPhone
Company phone (Unless I threw it at my partner) 
and Pens haha


----------



## Jondruby

Depending on the season, Hat, sweatshirt and coat. Cell phone, radio. My personal  jump kit contains. Gloves, BP cuff, Steth, Finger Pulse OX, Pocket mask, BVM, Trauma dressing, various 4X4s, bandaids. Pen light, shears, cold packs, heat packs, wet dressings, C-collar. Thats pretty much it. We live in a rural area, so our EMTs have pretty good sized jump bags, the ones who live out of town carry O2 as well. When we get paged depending on where the call is the EMTs will respond with their personal vehicles, thats why they carry their jump kits.


----------



## Jondruby

Jondruby said:


> Depending on the season, Hat, sweatshirt and coat. Cell phone, radio. My personal  jump kit contains. Gloves, BP cuff, Steth, Finger Pulse OX, Pocket mask, BVM, Trauma dressing, various 4X4s, bandaids. Pen light, shears, cold packs, heat packs, wet dressings, C-collar. Thats pretty much it. We live in a rural area, so our EMTs have pretty good sized jump bags, the ones who live out of town carry O2 as well. When we get paged depending on where the call is the EMTs will respond with their personal vehicles, thats why they carry their jump kits.


 SAM splint, and a few airways I think. I understand that if I was out of my county I would probably not use most of this stuff. (Ive used the BP and bandaids tape etc.)  But sometimes when we get paged we are closer to the scene then we are to the shed, so they will go directly. Safety is always first so please dont misunderstand our guys or girls dont just go running into any scene right off the bat.


----------



## armydawg

3 Throwing stars (star of life shape of course), grapple gun, smoke bombs ( for disappearing when the manager shows up.), brass knuckles, toilet paper,and an extra condom.....
Seriously though, I carry the pen i decide to lose that day, the shears I will leave in the rig, and my surefire taclite with a rather aggressive strike bezel attached, you know, to um, light things up.


----------



## Giant81

mind you I'm a volunteer so I don't have set hours, nor post at a station.  With that said I live 2 blocks from the garage, and I'm consistently first in the door to the rig.

I do keep a jump bag since we cover a large area, so if I'm in our area, but not by the garage I can respond directly to scene.

In by bag I keep ABC's, my philosophy is what do I need for 5-15min before the ambulance gets there.
  - stethoscope
  - BP cuffs, and a battery operated BP machine (had it around the house, might as well store it in the jump bag)
  - gloves, eye protection, surgical mask
  - CPR mask
  - assortment of gauze (4x4's, 2x2's, rolled, couple Vaseline gauze)
  - small notepad and a couple pens
  - shears 
  - seatbelt cutter 
  - penlight 
  - small pulse ox thing
  - glucometer (had it laying around after my wife's last pregnancy so why not)
To be added to bag as soon as I get a chance
  - OPA/NPA
  - couple TQ's
  - maybe a space blanket or two
  - couple trauma pads

I just got a pair of 5.11 EMS pants, and I have to admit, they are the most comfortable pair of pants I've ever worn.   I may stop wearing jeans at my day job, and start wearing these things.

I got them so I can keep them on a chair next to my bed, and instead of putting on my good work pants and chance getting them bled, poo'd, or vomited on I can use these instead.  I like how they have lots of pockets. I doubt I'll use most of them, but I like the flexibility. I do keep a few essentials in them.
 - penlight
 - couple pens
 - couple pairs of gloves in the one calf pocket
 - wallet, keys, cellphone, radio
 - trauma sheers
 - pack of gum (3am dragon breath is probably not very nice for nauseous patients)
 - small LED flashlight (got it free at a conference, about the size of a penlight, but throws a lot more light)


----------



## HMartinho

@MonkeyArrow 
In Portugal (Europe), most ER doctors wear lab coat.


----------



## Bullets

Flying said:


> Perception is reality. Many people will be less inclined to question a person in a white coat. Creating an instantly recognizable doctor is more important to those trying to sell healthcare. Infection control? Ehhhh....


We make our medic students wear a short lab coat during their in-hospital clinicals. I hate it, i think they should wear scrubs in a different color, because all the patients just assume they are doctors.

Though our hospital system is changing the way they deal with this whole issue. They are getting a scrub machine and only the Chiefs will wear business dress, everyone else will be in color coded scrubs. Hopefully we will change the medic students too


----------



## MAandEMT

Going to sound like I'm a newbie because I am, but most of it was a gift.
-Leatherman Raptors
-Streamlight ProStylus Penlight
-CAT Tourniquet with Holster
-Spyderco Endura4
-Sharpie
-Littman Classic III
-GSHOCK 
All in rescue orange


----------



## CodeBru1984

MAandEMT said:


> Going to sound like I'm a newbie because I am, but most of it was a gift.
> -Leatherman Raptors
> -Streamlight ProStylus Penlight
> -CAT Tourniquet with Holster
> -Spyderco Endura4
> -Sharpie
> -Littman Classic III
> -GSHOCK
> All in rescue orange


At least you'll know what equipment belongs to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT

CodeBru1984 said:


> At least you'll know what equipment belongs to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



MAandEMT has orange raptors.


----------



## Jdog

Shirt:

2+ pens (one for me, one for the public)
3x5 in. notepad
Work phone/pager
Trousers:

Littman Classic II stethoscope
Shears
Pulse Ox
Penlight

Extra Gloves
Phone
Wallet
Keys
Pocket knife


----------



## CodeBru1984

ViolynEMT said:


> MAandEMT has orange raptors.


I did too, until I lost them... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb

I used to always make fun of people who wore duty belts...now I work at an agency where they are widely accepted and nearly standard. Not so people can have ridiculous amounts of gear on them but because we have a PPE pouch we're required to carry that has eye-pro, an N95 mask and a couple other little mandatory things so they put that on there. Our radios don't have belt clips on them so you need either a radio strap or holster and it's required to be on your person anytime you're out of the station so that goes on the duty belt. Then there's a unit cell phone that one crew member has to carry. So between the radio and PPE pouch the belt makes it easier so then people usually add a flashlight holder and their raptor or other Leatherman multi-tool and maybe a glove pouch so you don't have to open the big PPE pouch to grab gloves when you're on a call. 

The other reason it makes sense for us to have a belt is at night it's easy to keep your belt on your nightstand and when we get a call just wake up, get dressed then throw your belt on and you know you have everything. 

After that long winded response my list is:
PPE pouch with the above noted items inside. Second pocket on the pouch has an IV start kit plus a few various catheters, a couple flushes and syringes for med admin. 
Raptor
Radio
Flashlight
Glove Pouch
Wallet
Keys
Pens...more pens...


----------



## NomadicMedic

Now that I'm back on a ambulance my stuff has pared down. 

Radio, either on a strap or my belt, depending on my mood. 
A couple of pens. 
Shears. 
Gerber hinderer (I actually use this more than shears)
Maybe a streamlight stylus pro in my shirt pen pocket. 
iPhone in my cargo pocket. 

That's it.


----------



## MonkeyArrow

ER teching:

Leatherman raptors at 4 o'clock
Carabiner with 2 rolls of 1" tape clipped to a belt loop
Leatherman Wingman
1 Pen
1 Penlight
Moleskin notebook
1 Pair of gloves


----------



## jteeters

I carry a Raptor, an extra pair of trauma shears (the Paramedics I've worked with never carry them...so I'm going to break that cycle when I get my own truck next week), at least 3 pens because my partners steal them, a knife, and my pager. That's it. OH, and a penlight.


----------



## Dennhop

Because I'm home alone and bored, wife and kids are all on vacation, here's my random stuff to clutter up this thread:and maybe be the exception to the norm of the newbie Batman belt....
Penlight: I work nights-nuff said.
Pen and small notepad-for when the computer inevitably dies
Wallet-self explanatory
ZT knife-ive always carried knives, they just come in handy...usually cutting open boxes, occasionally as a screwdriver or prying on stuff I shouldn't be prying on with a knife...
The radio-i did buy a strap holster for it simply because for me to change zones on it when we have to call the hospitals, the clip tends to hang up on my belt, making it a pita trying to look at the screen..
I usually have two pairs of gloves in my pockets...if we're not at the truck and I need a new pair, I've got a pair.


----------



## Dennhop

Because I'm home alone and bored, wife and kids are all on vacation, here's my random stuff to clutter up this thread:and maybe be the exception to the norm of the newbie Batman belt....
Penlight: I work nights-nuff said.
Pen and small notepad-for when the computer inevitably dies
Wallet-self explanatory
ZT knife-ive always carried knives, they just come in handy...usually cutting open boxes, occasionally as a screwdriver or prying on stuff I shouldn't be prying on with a knife...
The radio-i did buy a strap holster for it simply because for me to change zones on it when we have to call the hospitals, the clip tends to hang up on my belt, making it a pita trying to look at the screen..
I usually have two pairs of gloves in my pockets...if we're not at the truck and I need a new pair, I've got a pair. 

I don't like having a ton of crap on me, and anything else I do need is on the truck or in our bags.


----------



## Jeff2mars

When I started as an EMT, I used to wear a duty belt with a pocket resuscitation mask, gloves, examination lamp, pen and notepad
Now, 12 years after, I'm only wearing gloves, pen and notepad. Everything else is in the bags.

In my department some used to say "The quality of an EMT is inversely proportional to what he carries at his belt". Well I suppose that's not necessarily true but it stayed in my memory!


----------



## WolfmanHarris

Handsome Robb said:


> The other reason it makes sense for us to have a belt is at night it's easy to keep your belt on your nightstand and when we get a call just wake up, get dressed then throw your belt on and you know you have everything.



Same reason I wear the two piece belt. When I try to shut it down at night and grab some rest it's nice to have all that stuff hanging of the truck mirror.

I carry
Belt
- Radio w/ lapel mic
- Truck smart phone
- Leatherman
- Glove pouch
- Big shears
- Small flashlight

Pant pockets
- Directive book
- Wallet

Shirt
- Pen and notepad
- Personal cell phone

Litmann cardiology


----------



## WolfmanHarris

Jeff2mars said:


> In my department some used to say "The quality of an EMT is inversely proportional to what he carries at his belt". Well I suppose that's not necessarily true but it stayed in my memory!



I liked "remember where belts are concerned, there's a fine line between keener and weener."


----------



## CWATT

1x stainless steel pen [Zebra 701] (easy cleaning)
1x spare pair gloves
1x trauma sheers [Leatherman Raptors]
1x mini flashlight [ThruNite Ti4]
1x Broslow's tape 

I'm going to start carrying a click-style Sharpie.

Has anyone experienced issues with their Raptors?  I had to exchange two pairs of mine; the first because of a manufacturing defect in the release button and the second because there was so much play in the blades, I wasn't able to cut through gum-boots.  When we got to the ED, one of the nurses with her $5 basic sheers cut through them with ease.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Why do you carry a broslow tape? Are you a paramedic? Is there a tape in your pedi bag?


----------



## CWATT

DEmedic said:


> Why do you carry a broslow tape? Are you a paramedic? Is there a tape in your pedi bag?



No, I'm an EMT.  I got it free when I did my PALS program and figured it would be handy to have on my person and helpful in assisting the paramedic.  It doens't weigh anything, so I'm not really put out by it.  We don't see many pediatrics though, so I'm not sure if it's helpful or not yet.


----------



## CALEMT

CWATT said:


> We don't see many pediatrics though, so I'm not sure if it's helpful or not yet.



Its not. If you already have one in your bags, why carry one on you? Why is a EMT taking a PALS class? Im all for expanding your knowledge but why pay money for a class that you can't really use?


----------



## CWATT

CALEMT said:


> Its not. If you already have one in your bags, why carry one on you? Why is a EMT taking a PALS class? Im all for expanding your knowledge but why pay money for a class that you can't really use?



Because I don't plan to stay an EMT.  I'm working pretty hard toward the EMT-P scope and want to do as much pre-learning as possible so I can maximize my learning while I'm in school.


----------



## CALEMT

CWATT said:


> Because I don't plan to stay an EMT.  I'm working pretty hard toward the EMT-P scope and want to do as much pre-learning as possible so I can maximize my learning while I'm in school.



Take it from a current medic student, focus less on the cookie cutter classes and pay more attention to what your medic is doing on scene and why.


----------



## medichopeful

CALEMT said:


> Take it from a current medic student, focus less on the cookie cutter classes and pay more attention to what your medic is doing on scene and why.



The more I research the science and reasoning behind some of these cookie cutter classes, the more I realize they're killing patients.

I'm looking at you, ACLS.


----------



## Alc

Well this could be long, but I carry a bag with numerous things. I use the bag for assessment and for critical transfers. But here goes, pens, sharpies, highlighters, notepads, reference material (vents,drugs,labs,phone #,etc), tape, carabiners(for hanging multiple medication bags), med add stickers, color coded stickers(for color coding med bags to ports), shears, knife,leatherman,temporal thermometer, bp cuff,stethoscope,ppe mask,Vicks,hand sanitizer,wipes,Kleenex,narc keys,handcuff key,O2 wrench,elevator key,thumb drive,emesis bags, gallon ziplock(for pt meds),red bag,Glucometer,alcohol preps,nail polish preps,O2sensors(pedi,infant) spare peep valve,ETCO2 sensor,Ext set,rain poncho(.99cent),rescue blanket,hiviz vest,safety glasses,window punch,couple of dial a flows,kids stickers,child bp cuff,aspirin,glucose gel,lighter,headlight,penlight,gloves,Kevlar gloves,small first aid pouch,calipers,ruler,and prolly a lot more I'm forgetting


----------



## Medic27

stethoscope, penlight, trauma sheers, tape, knife, leather man, 1 tourniquet


----------



## SBCOcowboyEMT

Leatherman and flashlight in left cargo pocket , raptor shears on belt , 2 pens, penlight , wallet , cell phone, ambulance/station keys.


----------



## shelvpower

Pockets: Personal phone, work phone, wallet, Leatherman multitool, pocket knife and a hand held torch. 
On my belt: Leatherman Raptors, Glock 19 and a spare 15 round magazine, both concealed.


----------



## Lo2w

Now that I'm on the 911 Truck:

Required to wear ballistic vest unless we're at station, hospital or HQ

On the vest I currently have the radio pouch, a glove pouch, S hook caribiner for the truck keys, a sharpie and penlight slotted in the webbing. Theres a zippered pocket on either side of the front zipper with a small pouch that I currently stash my drivers card for the city fuel pumps and my time clock swipe card. There's also open pockets at the top of the vest that I have my raptors folded and tucked in using the belt clip. We'll see how that works.

In my uniform pants - 'scope in the right cargo; fistful of gloves in the left cargo. Flashlight and phone in the regular pockets and the little ankle pockets usually end up as a trash pocket when I can't get to a can right away.


----------



## luke_31

Lo2w said:


> Now that I'm on the 911 Truck:
> 
> Required to wear ballistic vest unless we're at station, hospital or HQ
> 
> On the vest I currently have the radio pouch, a glove pouch, S hook caribiner for the truck keys, a sharpie and penlight slotted in the webbing. Theres a zippered pocket on either side of the front zipper with a small pouch that I currently stash my drivers card for the city fuel pumps and my time clock swipe card. There's also open pockets at the top of the vest that I have my raptors folded and tucked in using the belt clip. We'll see how that works.
> 
> In my uniform pants - 'scope in the right cargo; fistful of gloves in the left cargo. Flashlight and phone in the regular pockets and the little ankle pockets usually end up as a trash pocket when I can't get to a can right away.


Where the heck are you working that you are required to wear a ballistic vest?  I work where gun shots are heard on a daily basis and people are training to learn how to eliminate threats and we still don't carry ballistic vests.


----------



## Lo2w

luke_31 said:


> Where the heck are you working that you are required to wear a ballistic vest?  I work where gun shots are heard on a daily basis and people are training to learn how to eliminate threats and we still don't carry ballistic vests.



Cleveland - department policy, implemented a few years ago


----------



## NomadicMedic

We were all issued a vest at Sussex. It wasn’t required wear, but strongly suggested.


----------



## DrParasite

Elizabeth NJ used to mandate that their EMTs wear vests 24/7/365.  I think Durham NC is issuing vests as well, but they aren't mandatory to wear.


----------



## cruiseforever

Vests are an option for us to buy.  If you buy it with company money, then you are required to wear it.  I do not have one.


----------



## CWATT

I wonder if changing uniform colours away from dark navy (which looks like law enforcement) to something else might help reduce EMS as a mistaken target.  Though white is arguibly the least practical EMS colour, I’ll be the first to admit you’ll never be mistaken for a LEO.


----------



## Tigger

CWATT said:


> I wonder if changing uniform colours away from dark navy (which looks like law enforcement) to something else might help reduce EMS as a mistaken target.  Though white is arguibly the least practical EMS colour, I’ll be the first to admit you’ll never be mistaken for a LEO.


I work one job with white, it sucks. 

We wear grey at my FT place which is maybe _less_ law enforcementy though of course of one of the counties we cover has the SO wearing identical shirts.


----------



## CWATT

Tigger said:


> I work one job with white, it sucks.
> 
> We wear grey at my FT place which is maybe _less_ law enforcementy though of course of one of the counties we cover has the SO wearing identical shirts.



I actually really like the high-visibility yellow jackets for jumping in and out of the truck on roadways.  There’s no way you’ll be mistaken for anything other than EMS / healthcare.  Maybe they could make some shirts like this too?


----------



## NomadicMedic

CWATT said:


> I actually really like the high-visibility yellow jackets for jumping in and out of the truck on roadways.  There’s no way you’ll be mistaken for anything other than EMS / healthcare.  Maybe they could make some shirts like this too?



Really? EVERYBODY wears ANSI yellow hi-viz jackets. Cops, medics, construction workers, utility repairmen, security guards and tow truck drivers. 

I keep saying it, we need a STANDARD color to clearly identify EMS/healthcare workers. 

At my job we wear red/black illuminite jackets. I’m constantly getting confused for fire.


----------



## CWATT

NomadicMedic said:


> Really? EVERYBODY wears ANSI yellow hi-viz jackets. Cops, medics, construction workers, utility repairmen, security guards and tow truck drivers.
> 
> I keep saying it, we need a STANDARD color to clearly identify EMS/healthcare workers.
> 
> At my job we wear red/black illuminite jackets. I’m constantly getting confused for fire.



Oh interesting — in my area Fire just wears their bunker gear and Police usually have a dark navy jacket.  I have seen them wear a high-vis vest overtop though when working around moving vehicles.

What colour do you think EMS should be?  The UK and I think AUS wear a dark green, but at night in low-light I can see it looking just as dark as a LEO.


----------



## DesertMedic66

Everyone here wears the hi-vis vests. Fire wears them over their bunker gear, PD wears them over their uniform, EMS wears them over their uniform, tow/construction wears them over their normal cloths. 

The only thing that tells them apart is fire will usually say “FIRE”, PD will usually say “POLICE” or some form of it, and EMS will say “EMS” or “MEDIC”.


----------



## CALEMT

DesertMedic66 said:


> Everyone here wears the hi-vis vests.



Except for one person that I know.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Green. 







CWATT said:


> Oh interesting — in my area Fire just wears their bunker gear and Police usually have a dark navy jacket.  I have seen them wear a high-vis vest overtop though when working around moving vehicles.
> 
> What colour do you think EMS should be?  The UK and I think AUS wear a dark green, but at night in low-light I can see it looking just as dark as a LEO.


----------



## Harrison Phord

My service requires us to carry Batman's actual belt, so on it I've got some raptor shears, my biga** flashlight to whack baddies with, a CAT, Leatherman Wave, a radio, aaaannnddd a tiny glove holder.
_It's not that much I swear..._


----------



## FrostbiteMedic

CWATT said:


> I wonder if changing uniform colours away from dark navy (which looks like law enforcement) to something else might help reduce EMS as a mistaken target.  Though white is arguibly the least practical EMS colour, I’ll be the first to admit you’ll never be mistaken for a LEO.


Except in areas that use white as police uniforms. Cities such as Columbus, OH, which is the largest one to come to mind. Indianapolis also outfits higher ranked officers in white.....


----------



## epipusher

frostbiteEMT said:


> Except in areas that use white as police uniforms. Cities such as Columbus, OH, which is the largest one to come to mind. Indianapolis also outfits higher ranked officers in white.....


But the “whiteshirts” do not take runs so they are never in any danger.


----------



## NomadicMedic

As a new "white shirt", I love not wearing the navy blue cop suit. I do NOT like the fact that I have to use a tide stick to scrub any stains immediately. 
And yeah, I still take runs.


----------



## TransportJockey

We are probably transitioning to navy class Bs soon. We currently wear blue polos that make us look like ACOs, Kroger or Academy employees, or students


----------



## CWATT

NomadicMedic said:


> As a new "white shirt", I love not wearing the navy blue cop suit. I do NOT like the fact that I have to use a tide stick to scrub any stains immediately.
> And yeah, I still take runs.



Congrats on the new “white shirt” status.

The service a friend of mine works for wears white.  He says for anyone 6’ or taller, he gets two big boot prints on his shirt every time he unloads them at the hospital.


----------



## charliefox42




----------



## NomadicMedic

CWATT said:


> Congrats on the new “white shirt” status.
> 
> The service a friend of mine works for wears white.  He says for anyone 6’ or taller, he gets two big boot prints on his shirt every time he unloads them at the hospital.



I’m a supe. And a medic. That’s ALS. Ain’t Lifting Shi... well, you know. 

Kidding. I have had the shirtfront footprints. (We wore white in Washington.)


----------



## CANMAN

charliefox42 said:


>



Nice blade....


----------



## charliefox42

This does it for most days though...


----------



## DrParasite

CWATT said:


> He says for anyone 6’ or taller, he gets two big boot prints on his shirt every time he unloads them at the hospital.


suggest to him that if he covers the patient in a sheet, especially the longer people who are wearing boots (and if he tucks the sheet under their heels, even better), than he won't need two worry about getting any boot prints on his shirt.


----------



## Bullets

Harrison Phord said:


> My service requires us to carry Batman's actual belt, so on it I've got some raptor shears, my biga** flashlight to whack baddies with, a CAT, Leatherman Wave, a radio, aaaannnddd a tiny glove holder.
> _It's not that much I swear..._



Is the department going to cover your chiropracter bills for the subsequent back pain in injuries. The town i was working for tried to do this so we look MORE uniform like cops. Us and the PD sent a bunch of info about how duty belts caused more back problems for cops. EMS got to keep radio straps and the cops now have out vests

When i was hired as a chief we went with charcoal polos and navy pants. Cops wear powder blue and fire is volunteer (so we never see them). It is sufficiently different that we arent confused


----------



## DrParasite

Bullets said:


> Is the department going to cover your chiropracter bills for the subsequent back pain in injuries. The town i was working for tried to do this so we look MORE uniform like cops. Us and the PD sent a bunch of info about how duty belts caused more back problems for cops. EMS got to keep radio straps and the cops now have out vests


Can you please send me that info?  I used to wear a batbelt in the city (most people wore some type of belt to hang their radio holder), and I had a horizontal holster on the left side, swivel radio holder on the right side, leather gloves in the front (secured with two beltkeepers), and a glove pouch next to my sheers.  I never had any back pain or injuries from wearing it (lifting heavy people, that's a different story).

I switched to a webbing radio strap in the suburbs (because it was easier to take off when we were chilling in the station than the entire belt ensemble),  because we aren't going on back to back calls constantly. 

Cops, on the other hand, wear leather belts (mine was nylon), carry a gun, extra magazines and cuffs, and their baton and gun often have a vertical holster, which can dig into the body (which was why I always used a swivel holster, and didn't carry anything larger than  2 AA on my belt).  And while they kept spare cuffs on their lower lack, I made sure to keep mine as clear as possible.

I'm glad you got the town to see things your way, but we both know plenty of people and agencies that wear belts daily and don't suffer crippling black pains.


----------



## Bullets

DrParasite said:


> Words


This is true, we definitely would have had much less stuff on our belts than theirs. i would have had just a radio since i basically carry nothing extra on me. Over half our staff used radio straps for the reasons you cited and since we do rescue, the belt made getting into bunker gear more difficult. The cops wanted to go to a vest based system anyway so we kind piggybacked their concerns to  make duty belts optional equipment


----------



## CWATT

This is my current kit, but I am looking to make some revisions....   *see below






Starting @ Top-Left:

- Bellroy Passport wallet + international cash / payment.
- Bellroy Standard wallet
- Bert’s Bees (lip balm)
- click-style Sharpie
- 2x Zebra 701 black ink
- Nixon watch
- Cliff bar

- cellphone + Lifeproof
- ThruNite flashlight (has ‘firefly’ mode which is perfect for checking pupils, but is also 300lumins c/ strobe)
- Leatherman sheers
- gloves
- airport security pass
- med labels
- Medical Directives book

- Littman Master Cadiology III
- Saunders 5x9 clipboard/case modified c/ labels for traumatic scene calls

*Not pictured:
-  Starbucks mug c/ broken lid (lol)
-  Tarascon Pocket Pharmacopoeia - 2017 Classic Shirt-Pocket Edition


Since starting on the aircraft, I’ve had to add a few items, but I’m also realizing that I don’t need others.  For starters, I don’t use my Leatherman sheers.  Working on a land unit, they could be placed aside to be cleaned later.  However, now I’m carrying them in my pocket and don’t always know where the cleaning supplies are in the sending facilities, so I would rather use theirs.  They’ll still be useful for scene calls if we’re first response, but I’m going to start leaving them on the aircraft as soon as I find a good ditty-bag (one guy uses Maxpedition).

Secondly, and this one I could use some input from the HEMS guys...  I’ve always worn a watch largely because that’s the culture, but now I’m picking people up in facilities already on monitor.  Even if it is a scene all and we’re first to respond, we’ll almost immediately place leads or pads, rendering my initial pulse assesment largely to determine ‘fast or slow (or absent)’.  Since lighting on the aircraft sucks (my watch isn’t backlit), and any med administration is either recorded by our monitor or we have our cell-phones (which is more accurate than my analog watch anyway), I’d love to stop wearing a watch alltogether, but I haven’t been doing this line of work long enough to gauge whether it would be a career mistake.

Any other HEMS advice/tips/tricks/etc. is always appreciated.  E.g., one guy always carries a PEEP valve in his pocket because, it’s his experience, that the sending facilities rarely have one.


----------



## medichopeful

cruiseforever said:


> Vests are an option for us to buy.  If you buy it with company money, then you are required to wear it.  I do not have one.



I just bought one.  It's mainly for the blunt-force protection it provides (vehicle accidents), not so much the ballistic protection (though that's a plus I suppose).


----------



## VentMonkey

CWATT said:


> Any other HEMS advice/tips/tricks/etc. is always appreciated.  E.g., one guy always carries a PEEP valve in his pocket because, it’s his experience, that the sending facilities rarely have one.


Holy Schmoley that’s quite the list...

Flight suit-wise, I carry as little as possible. I feel as though it’s stifling enough, especially in the warmer months.

Sooo...my ears, company provided trauma shears (I just can’t see myself needing fancy shears), some pens in random pockets, plenty of gloves, some scrap paper, a couple of caribeaners, and my phone charger.

I debated carrying a PEEP-valve in my suit since our ground crews don’t have them, and most are inquisitive as to what they are, but eh, I know where they’re at when I need them in my jumpbag. I cannot confirm, not deny, one may not float into my backpack in anticipation of a ground shift work over.

One of the other flight paramedics carries a Bougie on his person, but again, I know exactly where they’re at when I need them and I will typically grab them from our ground units jump bag. My partner and I are quite the scavengers. Practicality suits me pretty well.


----------



## michael150

I figured this may be a good place to post this..... Any recommendations for EMS pants? Light and comfortable? I have some 5.11 Taclites and I am just wondering what everyone else is wearing!


----------



## CWATT

@michael150 — second the 511 Tac pants (I think they’re the Taclites, but I honestly can’t remember).  I wear a Propper shirt though.  WAY more features than the 5.11.


----------



## CANMAN

VentMonkey said:


> Holy Schmoley that’s quite the list...
> 
> Flight suit-wise, I carry as little as possible. I feel as though it’s stifling enough, especially in the warmer months.
> 
> Sooo...my ears, company provided trauma shears (I just can’t see myself needing fancy shears), some pens in random pockets, plenty of gloves, some scrap paper, a couple of caribeaners, and my phone charger.
> 
> I debated carrying a PEEP-valve in my suit since our ground crews don’t have them, and most are inquisitive as to what they are, but eh, I know where they’re at when I need them in my jumpbag. I cannot confirm, not deny, one may not float into my backpack in anticipation of a ground shift work over.
> 
> One of the other flight paramedics carries a Bougie on his person, but again, I know exactly where they’re at when I need them and I will typically grab them from our ground units jump bag. My partner and I are quite the scavengers. Practicality suits me pretty well.



CWATT, I echo what VentMonkey has posted pretty much. I like to remain as light and nimble as possible and not be weighted down. I have never enjoyed carrying anything in pockets even when wearing jeans and such, so I am very much a minimalist on the aircraft.

If you know your gear inside and out you don't need to carry any medical supplies on your person in my opinion. In my career I have never seen any provider show up and save the day with his personal pocket bougie or IV start kit. For something like that if an airway is going bad I want access to my full kit, not a solo tool which is going to get me into a pigeon hole type situation. We have peep valves on our BVM's and an extra in our primary bag, and I can't imagine carrying something like that is comfortable.

That being said I carry in my flight suit
Right leg pocket: Cell phone and wallet
Left leg pocket: Small protocol book (like to look at hardcopy vs. phone)
Right ems pocket: Knife & flashlight (don't carry scissors because we have them in our bag and typically I can cut what I need with my knife quickly)
Left leg scissor pouch:Un-serrated Rochester-Carmalt Forceps (for clamping ETT's etc.)
Left arm pocket w/flap cutoff: 1-sharpie, 1 ink pen, 2 sets of glove, ID badge for hospital in clear pouch w/med labels in the pouch, 1-nite ize s-biner stainless steel carabiner clip


----------



## JoeyT

A 511 shoulder bag with trauma stuff, stethoscope, certs and wallet, and my prescription sunglasses.


----------



## charliefox42

These tend to get me through the day, but that noisy one is a pain in my a$&


----------



## Bullets

You HEMS guys ever rock the chest rig? Couple of guys around here that work out of the smaller Eurocopters seem to be wearing a chest based large pouch that folds down and acts as a kind of shelf. I guess its cramped in the back so its hard to work out of the bags?

I have one when i work our ATV unit since space for a lot of equipment is limited to as small portable monitor and a single bag and some splinting/wound care stuff. I also cant hear our radio if its on my hip


----------



## Tigger

Bullets said:


> You HEMS guys ever rock the chest rig? Couple of guys around here that work out of the smaller Eurocopters seem to be wearing a chest based large pouch that folds down and acts as a kind of shelf. I guess its cramped in the back so its hard to work out of the bags?
> 
> I have one when i work our ATV unit since space for a lot of equipment is limited to as small portable monitor and a single bag and some splinting/wound care stuff. I also cant hear our radio if its on my hip


A couple of our flight folks wear the Conterra harnesses with the big front pocket for the reason you describe. They're also responsible for talking to the landing zone folks so they carry the VFH or 800 handheld there. 

I love mine for hikes and ATV calls. If nothing else it keeps your radio away from getting knocked into rocks and trees.


----------



## VentMonkey

Bullets said:


> You HEMS guys ever rock the chest rig?


Our program doesn't. Central California sees some relatively warm Summer months. And even then, I get awful hot in my flight suit alone regardless of the time of year. 

A program the next county up wears them, IIRC, at their discretion. The RN, and paramedic each had a different versions consisting of different items respectively. I mean, they look nifty but I carry my essentials in my flight suits pockets; the rest is in our bags.


----------



## charliefox42

Here’s my daily carry - I don’t like a lot on my belt. The knife and flashlight change often


----------



## NomadicMedic

I recently started carrying a CAT. Seems like a sound idea. When I need one I don't want to have to hunt for it.


----------



## CANMAN

VentMonkey said:


> Our program doesn't. Central California sees some relatively warm Summer months. And even then, I get awful hot in my flight suit alone regardless of the time of year.
> 
> A program the next county up wears them, IIRC, at their discretion. The RN, and paramedic each had a different versions consisting of different items respectively. I mean, they look nifty but I carry my essentials in my flight suits pockets; the rest is in our bags.



Yup this 110%. I think they're wacker-ish. Everything I need is in my gear bags and knowing where you're equipment is will allow you to access it in a timely fashion. I have never seen anyone with a chest rig pull out something I needed in a hurry and save the day vs. just pulling it from a bag or cabinet in the back of an ambo. I am a minimalist and carry as few items as possible on my person. Gotta love the guys who carry a bougie, or some other piece of gear, yet the rest of the airway gear is still in the bag.... We talk to the ground crews from aircraft radios, and then have a portable radio which is kept in our drug bag which we can call the pilot or ground crews if needed.


----------



## DrParasite

charliefox42 said:


> Here’s my daily carry - I don’t like a lot on my belt. The knife and flashlight change often


is that orange electrical wire?  if so, why?


----------



## CALEMT

DrParasite said:


> is that orange electrical wire?  if so, why?



That’s a RAT’s tourniquet.


----------



## charliefox42

DrParasite said:


> is that orange electrical wire?  if so, why?


As @CALEMT said, it’s a RATS tourniquet. A good back up when I’m away from my bag.


----------



## CANMAN

charliefox42 said:


> Here’s my daily carry - I don’t like a lot on my belt. The knife and flashlight change often



Nice ZT blade!


----------



## charliefox42

CANMAN said:


> Nice ZT blade!


Thank you! Not my favorite but a good all around working knife.


----------



## Barx

-Radio Strap with LED Mini Mag attached.
-XShears
-Leatherman Wingman
-Leatherman Z-Rex
-Cheap Casio Watch
-Oakley Sunglasses
-A stolen pen


----------



## NomadicMedic

over the years I’ve answered this question a few times. My daily carry has once again changed. 

radio strap with portable radio and a CAT in a holder. 
leatherman raptors
glove pouch
unication g5 pager
gerber hinderer knife
tactical pen/flashlight.
personal phone.
work phone.

everytime I don’t carry one of these things, I need it. I resigned myself to this load.


----------



## GMCmedic

Im sure ive answered this one too, it changes often. 

Currently a gerber folder, hemostats, plastic hemostats (whatever theyre called), flashlight, leatherman raptors, IV drip and invasive lines cheat sheet, flashdrive, small personal survival kit.


----------



## Tigger

Small Gerber locker, my phone, and the ride phone. I used to carry a pharmacopeia and some cheat cards but with the four pocket pants that isn't going to happen. I have my Mountainsmith lumbar pack on the ambulance with all the stuff I used to carry in my pants and snacks.

90 degree flashlight and raptors on the radio strap.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Gotta have schnacks


----------



## luke_31

Leather man raptor (provided by my employer)
Hospital id badge and Istat operator barcode
Pen
Wallet
Clip balm
Pair of gloves
Cell phone
Cash
Watch

That’s it. Anything else is either in the truck or if it’s personal needs in my backpack that’s in my room at work.


----------



## Fastfrankie19151

New here so I hope it’s ok to post on a old thread. I work for both a private transport company and a volley Ems agency. I carry pretty much the same stuff on both. I wear a duty belt with glove pouch with two pairs  of nitrile large gloves a leather man multi tool and a stream light flashlight that runs off both cr123 and a single AA battery so with two sources it is always easy to find batteries. I usually keep a spare set of cr123 batteries in my pants pockets when I’m at my volley agency. I usually carry a smith wesson knife with a glass break point and seat belt cutter as well as a pair of trauma shears. My stethoscope a Littman Cardiology is around my neck. I also carry both my Minitor voice pager and my Alphanumeric pager when at my volley agency and of course my cell phone at both places. Oh and a notepad and pens and a penlight. I buy the 6 pack from boundtree of the cheap white penlights since I always lose them. i also carry a orange cat combat tourniquet mainly for myself or my partner in today’s day and age we are as hated as other first responders and you never know what may happen.


----------



## ffemt8978

@Fastfrankie19151 generally thread bumping is frowned upon but there are exceptions: contributing something useful to the thread or the mega threads like this one.


----------



## Fastfrankie19151

ffemt8978 said:


> @Fastfrankie19151 generally thread bumping is frowned upon but there are exceptions: contributing something useful to the thread or the mega threads like this one.


Thank you


----------



## DrParasite

Fastfrankie19151 said:


> I carry pretty much the same stuff on both.


Do you do the same job at private transport vs volley 911?  if not, why do you carry the same equipment?

When I was on the volley truck back in the day, I carried much of the same stuff you did (and then some).  when I was doing transport, I think all I carried was a pen, sunglasses, and a watch.

For full disclosure, this is what I used to carry when I worked full time on the ambulance:





						What do you carry? - The mega thread
					

Wallet, cellphone, keys, Chapstick, gloves, a knife, a pager, radio, and then a PPE pouch that is required by the company.



					emtlife.com
				




and this is what I bring with me to 24hr shifts.





						everything bag
					

In addition to all my standard equipment (pens, stethoscope, shears, etc.) I usually bring the following:  -sleeping bag, pillow -a separate bag for food (enough for at least 4 meals), lots of snacks -cooler -extra uniform, socks, underwear, etc. -toiletry bag (toothpaste, toothbrush, comb...



					emtlife.com


----------



## Peak

I’ve also changed what I carry over the years, generally carrying less and less.

ICUs/PICU/NICU: flashlight, drug reference cards, pens, sharpie, personal cell, +\- work cell.

ED: flashlight, drug reference cards, pens, sharpies, shears, personal cell, usually work cell, +/- 2nd work cell, +/- radio.

Transport/field: flashlight, knife, shears, pens, sharpies, tourniquet, drug reference cards, personal cell, +/- work cell, satellite phone, +/- radio.

Most of what I need from a material standpoint is already in my bags and keeping it on my person just adds weight. Most of what I need from a knowledge standpoint is in my drug cards or personally if already memorized ad nauseam.


----------



## CALEMT

CALEMT said:


> Typically I have my wallet, phone, keys (truck&house), pocket knife



5(?) years later and it hasn’t really changed.


----------



## NomadicMedic

it always changes.

Working in the field:
Radio on a strap. TQ in a holder on the strap. Pager. Phone. Narc keys. Raptor. Knife in a pocket. Wallet.

I keep a bag in the truck with snacks, stethoscope, iPad, P100, work gloves, beanie and other essentials. 

teaching:
Phone. Leatherman. Pens. Wallet. Coffee.


----------



## E tank




----------



## CALEMT

CALEMT said:


> 5(?) years later and it hasn’t really changed.



You can actually add a Sig P365 and a spare mag for when I’m off duty.

Stay strapped or get clapped yo.


----------



## mgr22

E tank said:


> View attachment 5246


Funny, I was going to answer "Glock" to the question about what I carry. I see I'm not the only one.


----------



## Lo2w

Working rural EMS now:

Gloves and stethoscope in a pocket unless the scope is on the dash. 

A few pens, click sharpie. 

Personal cell phone. 

Whacker belt (work 48s, don't want to gather stuff up every call): flashlight, radio, shears.


----------



## Fastfrankie19151

DrParasite said:


> Do you do the same job at private transport vs volley 911?  if not, why do you carry the same equipment?
> 
> When I was on the volley truck back in the day, I carried much of the same stuff you did (and then some).  when I was doing transport, I think all I carried was a pen, sunglasses, and a watch.
> 
> For full disclosure, this is what I used to carry when I worked full time on the ambulance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you carry? - The mega thread
> 
> 
> Wallet, cellphone, keys, Chapstick, gloves, a knife, a pager, radio, and then a PPE pouch that is required by the company.
> 
> 
> 
> emtlife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what I bring with me to 24hr shifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything bag
> 
> 
> In addition to all my standard equipment (pens, stethoscope, shears, etc.) I usually bring the following:  -sleeping bag, pillow -a separate bag for food (enough for at least 4 meals), lots of snacks -cooler -extra uniform, socks, underwear, etc. -toiletry bag (toothpaste, toothbrush, comb...
> 
> 
> 
> emtlife.com


Same level of certification at both jobs at the transport company we do mainly inter facility and hospital to home transports however we do also do emergency transports for a few nursing homes and dialysis centers.


----------



## VentMonkey

These days, only things I deem pertinent to the tasks at hand and that don’t weigh my flight suit down anymore than it needs to be.

For the (rare) ambulance shift, most of the stuff is in my backpack, so nothing new there. No “whacker belts”, no gizmos for cutting people out of situations fire is trained better to than I.

In the words of Mr. Glover- “I’m getting too old for that ****.”

Other than that mostly an odd sense of humor and thick enough skin to not get sucked into a rabbit hole of hurt feels and drama, but I digress...


----------



## EpiEMS

Just recently stopped with the belt pouches (for gloves & for a flashlight). Found they were annoying in small spaces.

Now it's just 2 pens, 2 pairs of gloves, a penlight, and a stethoscope (more of an affectation than anything -- much as I try to get lung sounds on everybody) in pants pockets or fleece vest pocket.


----------



## Jim37F

So I recently got a multitool (SOG brand) and a pair of the Leatherman Raptor shears that I added. I keep those on my belt, plus a pocket knife, my phone, a pen, and maybe my wallet if I remember to grab it before we go shopping (otherwise I don't need/want it in my pocket, and likewise keep my keys at the station).

The pocket knife is slightly redundant now with the other two tools, so I'm considering leaving it off, but everytime we get Station supplies in, it's faster/easier reaching for that vs the knife on my multitool to open the boxes. And I have used some bits from the multitool, and the shears, on calls, so those are staying, so we'll see. But for now those three are staying.

I used to keep the multitool and shears in my turnouts, then we had a couple calls where I wished I had one while on a medical in my regular station blues we wear for regular calls. I do have a few more tools in my turnouts though.

But yeah, for now, those two on my belt, pocket knife one pocket, cell phone other pocket, pen on my shirt, maybe my wallet, and that's it regularly.


----------



## CALEMT

Jim37F said:


> I used to keep the multitool and shears in my turnouts, then we had a couple calls where I wished I had one while on a medical in my regular station blues we wear for regular calls. I do have a few more tools in my turnouts though.



You guys don't keep sheers in your EMS bags?


----------



## Emily Starton

I always bring the following items. 

Pens
Cellphone
Gloves
Stethoscope


----------



## RedFiremedic

Pens. A lot of pens. Never as many as I start with.


----------

